# Attitude Era IWC Usenet Posts Back From The Archives!



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

After making this post in the Survivor Series 1999 IWC Reaction thread I got plenty of replies asking for more of the goodness from the IWC back then. 

It's taken me a couple of days to find it, but I finally found the archive from alt.pro-wrestling.wwf usenet BBS from back in the day. I have included some excerpts here as many were asking for them. I think you'll find that as a collective unit the IWC really hasn't changed a whole helluva lot since the much referred to "Attitude era."

Here is one angry poster referring to his dislike for the Rock...


> ALL HE DOES IS TALK. HIS MATCHES ARE SUB-STANDARD. HIS FANS ARE MOSTLY
> LITTLE GIRLS AND HOMOS WHO HAVE A CRUSH ON HIM. WHERE WERE ALL THESE
> FANS A YEAR AGO AT WRESTLEMANIA 15.


Here is a post from June 13th, 1998. 


> Which stars are left in the WWF that arent considered 2nd rate
> wrestlers.
> After you remove Stone Cold, Undertaker, Road Warriors, Mankind, and
> Dustin Rhodes, everybody left in my opinion is second rate.
> ...


DX is Dead 


> The DX horse has been beaten to death and needs to be dropped. Without Billy
> Gunn, the NAO's are gone, Road Dogg has proven he is a one line wonder
> what the hell does two tears in a bucket mean? ), X-Pac vs. Kane has gotten
> old and DX can't win without interferance these days. And how long before
> ...


Sound familiar yet?



> I think he and The Rock suffer from this. Austin is wearing down, and Rock
> is running out of rhymes or something. Triple H has just turned into a
> drunken, hate-filled, agenda-of-rage bastard.
> And Undertaker sucks.


Does this mean we will all look back on John Cena and love him like we love these two now?

Oh and here's a *whole *thread with LOVE for Triple H. Told ya guys he used to be an IWC darling... I guess something's do change. 
http://groups.google.com/group/alt....e93a23ed7?lnk=gst&q=Triple+H#107dd21e93a23ed7

Well maybe not...


> >Triple H's power in the WWF. Why does everyone think this guy has so much
> >influence in the WWF and that he is holding back other WWF superstars
> >because of his so-called booking power?
> 
> ...


This one cracked me up. 



> When will the Undertaker cut the crap, and admit he don't wanna fight
> anymore? He spends so much time talking about how he's gonna take the WWF.
> Well.... how long has it been? And what an army he has too! Oh I was being
> sarcastic... sorry! Please end this charade! Kill the writers! Do something!


Wait a minute. Is that someone from the Attitude Era bitching about the writers? No way! 

The world of archived IWC posts waits you! 
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/topics

I would've posted more, but it takes the fun out finding a gem yourself. Next time someone is complaining about RAW in 2011, just remember, someone complained about RAW in 1999 and even in 2000--strange, because isn't the year 2000 regarded as the best year of the "Attitude Era?"

Speaking of criticism, I recently signed back up with the PWTorch to read over their archives again. If anyone wants some "who's was in the doghouse in 99/00" let me know--they are pretty easy to find in the archived dirt-sheet reports!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the one about The Rock and his fans is still true.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW some things never change. I wish people would read these and realize that the attitude era was not really all its made up to be


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This one I found hilarious

Talking about The Rock Vs Foley



> Jan 25 1999, 4:00 am
> You honestly have to ask that? first off, the guy has no balls.. I mean
> how much talent does it take to smash someone over the head with a chair
> ten times WHILE he's handcuffed?.. second, his obnoxiousness... third..
> well.. I could go on all night.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

the IWC will always find something to bitch about no matter what era it is


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> the IWC will always find something to bitch about no matter what era it is


this



Therapy said:


> This one I found hilarious
> 
> Talking about The Rock Vs Foley


it's still real to him dammit !!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> the IWC will always find something to bitch about no matter what era it is


Agreed.

In ten years, the IWC will be talking about how shit the new top guy is compared to how Cena was. :lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LMAO thats great!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/fef670d5b6f60c91#




> HBK will be going to ECW sometime next year. Once ECW can get him out of
> his contract he will be working for them, this will allow him to get some
> of his wrestlers from his wrestlhing school in Texas to see some action and
> gain exposure.
> ...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

MoneyStax said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In ten years, the IWC will be talking about how shit the new top guy is compared to how Cena was. :lmao


in 10 years everyone is gonna look back on 2010 WWE and go. Cena was awesome he cut those great comedy promos about poop and talked like a baby. I loved how he won the title every 2 weeks man I miss it. I remember the greatness of the Nexus man they were so great they were the best stable of all time. I remember when Raw had those guest hosts all those great celebrity hosts were so cool they need to bring it back. WWE PG was the best era of all time the Attitude Era was lame to much violence and not enough comedy. 

This is what is gonna happen in 10 years when people look back on WWE PG


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Cena was awesome he cut those great comedy promos about poop and talked like a baby. I loved how he won the title every 2 weeks man I miss it.


Coinsidentely I found this one about Austin.



> Personally, I think he's been in the spotlight way too long.. what's
> going to happen is since McMahon is the guy to beat at wrestlemania, SC
> will kick his ass and (surprise) be the champ.. again.. <yawn>


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Doug delivered

Thanks so much!


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

scrilla said:


> the one about The Rock and his fans is still true.


Cm punk only has a male audience no bitches chant his name only ROH wrestling fan nerds who dont get any ass


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> how fuckin feasible would it be to have Chris Jericho as WWF champ?
> sure, i give him mad credit for his mic skills, which are even gettin a
> little annoyin as of late, but his wrestlin skills are shit! the ONLY
> good move he has is the drop kick off the rope. his punches are lame as
> ...



LOL take that jericho marks


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

> Ok, explain this to me. Earlier in the night Meng goes crazy and won't
> let go of the whatever the heck lock he has. So when he puts it on
> Goldberg and he lets go in like 10 seconds? What the hell is that? Why
> not leave the damn thing on until the friggin' bell rings, and the way
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wcw/browse_thread/thread/60e4d05512603cc0#

always support Hogan hate


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just want to thank Doug for that link. There are so many gems in those archives.

The question I was wondering.. Were there still unfunny trolls back during the attitude era? Why yes.. Yes there was. 

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/78694ff74d8e1e91#



> *Dec 24 1998, 4:00 am*
> Hi. I would like to inform you that Rocky Johnson Jr. otherwise known as
> the Rock has passed away in Brooklyn, New York at the age of 23!
> Well this is what happened. The Rock was SUCKING Stone Cold's C**K and
> ...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just found this from May 8th, 2000. 



> Raw was so damn boring. Is anybody else tired of HHH and the others
> coming at and talking the same boring shit every Monday night? Give me a
> break. And then Jericho comes out and says the same crap he has been
> saying for awhile.


This reply in the same thread was too funny. 



> Writers of the WWF, I'VE GOT 3 Words for you.......
> Too much Jericho!!
> "If a snake used your bones as a rattle, would you want him to get excited?"


I was just in a thread a minute ago and the guy was complaining that Del Rio is soooo boring and Cena is soooo boring.

It's all quite humorous if you ask me!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

doug gotta thank you again

SO much hate towards the rock, shit I am starting to hate on him too


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

holy shit from the same thread 

*Aug 13 1998, 12:00 am*



> for some odd reason this is the one time that i am going to call
> someone, your wrong, *Hogan is about ready to retire* he says all this
> stuff about Goldberg on air due to the fact he wants people to think he
> is going be around for a while but *the truth of the matter is that he's
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wcw/browse_thread/thread/60e4d05512603cc0#

:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> holy shit from the same thread
> 
> *Aug 13 1998, 12:00 am*
> 
> ...


Comedy gold right there. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Great thread OP.



> CHYNA
> Chyna is the lovliest lady in the entire WWF, not only is she pretty shes
> also the greatest valet of all time. Can somebody name a more
> impersonating sight in the WWF except perhaps for the Undertaker than this
> ...


*shrugs*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


> Jericho's biggest complaint has been the 'lack of competition' in the
> cruiserweight division. He had been threatening to go to WWF.
> Last night on NITRO, Jericho just moved OUT of the cruiserweight division,
> and took the TV title from the biggest dud on earth - Stevie Ray.
> ...


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

its funny reading old post in attitude era there's alot of people hate The Rock and in 2011 they praise him like god everything is no.1...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

This was too funny. This guy actually recommends that TEST (of all people) become the Rock's next rival. Where is a current day "Dolph Ziggler NEEDS to be in the main event" thread when you need one?



> Stone Cold and The Undertaker will be out for a
> few more months. Assuming the Rock does eventually get the title within a
> few weeks even if *Craptus Jack* wins it at WM2K, it begs the question of who
> will be The Rock's main rival. Surely the HHH/Rock thing has been milked
> ...


Bolded by me for emphasis.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

These guys were worse than us atleast we have a legit reason to complain anyway i would love to see some post from then about the ministry angle I can imagingine it now
Some guy in his grandma's basement writes mideon and viscera look like two fucking koala bears looking like a bunch of shit weezles taking up tv time when taka michinoku should be pushed


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Goes to show that Everybody has their haters.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> its funny reading old post in attitude era there's alot of people hate The Rock and in 2011 they praise him like god everything is no.1...


Undertaker got a ton of shit talked about him too.. Mostly about how his gimmick sucks and they want him to be the walking deadman again.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> in 10 years everyone is gonna look back on 2010 WWE and go. Cena was awesome he cut those great comedy promos about poop and talked like a baby. I loved how he won the title every 2 weeks man I miss it. I remember the greatness of the Nexus man they were so great they were the best stable of all time. I remember when Raw had those guest hosts all those great celebrity hosts were so cool they need to bring it back. WWE PG was the best era of all time the Attitude Era was lame to much violence and not enough comedy.
> 
> This is what is gonna happen in 10 years when people look back on WWE PG


Wrestlemania 38 ME: John Cena vs. Top New Guy

Everyone will be all: 

"I want Cena to win, but 'Super' Top New Guy needs to go over."


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think this just might break the forums. Nov 10th, 1999



> Worst Wrestlers
> Stone Cold: He's so over-rated, *his gimmick is old and boring*, he's got no
> moves, the *stunner doesn't look like a real move* I could go on forever.


Compare that to this. 



> He was mildly entertaining when he did the whole rapping gimmick but he hasn't even done that in god knows how many years, he's losing popularity *because he is stale and boring *now


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Josh Matthews asked Rock about Cena on Byte this in 2004.



> Josh Mathews asks him if he has seen much of John Cena's work as of late, as
> Cena has started to take to the mic like Rocky used to and is doing a move
> similar to Rock's people's elbow in his knuckle shuffle thingy. Mathews,
> though, fails to mention what I have just explained to you all so it just
> ...


Never knew about that. There are a lot of great reads in here.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> anyway i would love to see some post from then about the ministry angle


You ask and you SHALL receive. It's like a gold-mine of ever flowing hatred! 

Undertaker Sucks - July 18th, 1999


> Undertaker is no longer the dominant force in the WWF. I think he should
> leave and go join the WCW.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/d507eff52e4ee6cc#



> *WWF,here comes Shane Douglas!!!*
> Shane Douglas is one of the best heels in the history of Wrestling, came
> into WWF briefly in 1995 as Dean Douglas at college Dean who taught us all
> how to spell during his video clips held the IC belt for around 11 minutes
> ...


:lmao:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is some true Ministry hate. 



> I think this MOD is pathetic....and Xpac should just be WRITTEN OUT - he is
> the biggest loser in the history of WWF (well, maybe after jeff jarrett and
> VINCE)


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/8423df0b36f66dad#

In a thread about Jericho becoming IC champ from 99



> *Acrobatic abilities? By that rule, Jeff Hardy should be the WWF Heavyweight
> Champion.* He does not have good mic skills, he uses the technique of being
> the sounding board for the fans. Anything negative said about his opponents
> on the Internet, you can almost be sure that you will hear it from him
> again. Of course that would please me if I were quoted.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The funniest parts of these are.. The 3 diffrent PPV pages I've come across so far it's 100% identical to what people say now.

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/4366ccb4236e58cd#



> *No Mercy?? No imagination more like. May 17 1999, 3:00 am*
> 
> What a bloody waste on money, it wasn't even as good as a usual RAW. Last time I buy a WWF PPV.


----------



## Mcmone3737 (Aug 27, 2007)

Comparing the 1998 IWC to 2011 IWC are two completely different things. Let me run it down for you guys:

Back in 1998 the internet was not in every household, actually you were pretty lucky to have the internet, and even if you did you had to use shitty ass dial up back then it was really only hardcore geeks/nerds that spent significant amounts of time on the internet.

Now in 2011 if you live in any industrialized country you have easy access to the internet, everyone uses it, from 5 year olds to 105 year olds.

Basically what I'm trying to say is that currently the IWC is known as the 10% ers, back then the IWC was more like the 1% ers

Two totally different eras and two totally different communities just because you see some similarities do NOT equate the two


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mcmone3737 said:


> Comparing the 1998 IWC to 2011 IWC are two completely different things. Let me run it down for you guys:
> 
> Back in 1998 the internet was not in every household, actually you were pretty lucky to have the internet, and even if you did you had to use shitty ass dial up back then it was really only hardcore geeks/nerds that spent significant amounts of time on the internet.
> 
> ...


There is really no need to run down anything. People bitched just as they do today. About the same things no less. And I don't know where you got this 1%. We may not have had the internet that we do today, but we had other ways of talking. 

These BBS archives are the dinosaurs of the internet. But we also had hot-lines to call and even chatrooms, both of which unfortunately cannot be archived.


----------



## cvspartan (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you link the 1999 survivor series reaction thread plz


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Josh Matthews asked Rock about Cena on Byte this in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew about that. There are a lot of great reads in here.


interesting stuff man .. i found this stuff from 2003 byte this in which the rock was the guest :



> -The Rock joined the show about an hour into the broadcast and said how great it is to be back in WWE. He said he was calling in from sunny Florida. "I cannot wait for this coming Monday," Rock said. he said there is something special whenever he and Austin work together. "It's going to be something else," Rock said. "It's going to be a hell of a night."
> 
> -Rock acknowledged Austin being critical of his "Get the F out" speech. Rock admitted that he's given dialogue by the writers, but said he has control over what comes out of his mouth. He said he meant what he said when he said Austin could take his ball and go home. Rock said they've since gotten together and made peace. "We solved that and I can't wait for this Monday," he said. "It's going to be off the hook, guaranteed."
> 
> ...






but here's another stuff that's interesting , look at the comments from the iwc members :



> Count me in as looking forward to Rock vs Hurricane. I hope they can work in the chokeslam try by Helms. That spot always cracks me up. And with the BookDust backstage skits gone, it looks like Rock and Hurricane are going to be picking up the slack.





> With the Hurricane statement, I guess The Rock is back in the IWC's good graces. It is really cool that The Rock has no problem with putting people over and working with Hurricane. You are right, HHH beat the crap out of him, that was about it. I don't want to turn this into a "I HATE HHH" thread, but I looked back at a tape of No Mercy 2000 last night. The 2 main events were HHH/Benoit and Rock/Angle. HHH gave Benoit limited offense and didn't really sell the offense he gave. Rock on the other hand gave Angle all kinds of offense and made him look like a Superstar. I know many hate Rock, but he is in a main event position and he has no problem with elevating others. I think that is a definite positive.





> Exactly,hence why the Rock is so damn awesome.
> 
> Essentially (in my opinion) he bestowed the heat sharing powers to the great Kurt Angle as I see it Rock could work a program with nearly anyone,sure it might not be nearly a ring classic but it would be so entertaining mic wise since well the Rock helps the WWE.
> 
> We salute you Rock





> I think the Rock has a great attitude toward everything, since he's back and forth between WWE and Hollywood. I actually think that what you guys say about HHH not comparing to Rock as far as putting over folks is actually accurate. It sucks for me to type that, but after Monday I see what you mean. But since Hunter has done that for people in the past, why can't he try doing that now? I bet some of you guys who beg for him to lose at WM, will probably go the route of "too little too late" when Booker gets the title. Honestly, though, I don't care about all that. I watch for the hotties these days, so I'm no expert.
> 
> Ringmistress





> If Rock does the job to Hurricane (and don't go "it'll never happen," Rock jobbed to STEPHANIE MCMAHON once) he will achieve a level of Godness I don't think could ever be reached. And even if Rock wins that match, it's still going to be awesome to see and I can't wait for it.






> He better not job to Hurricane or it takes the importance away from his jobbing to other people.
> 
> Rock will give him a bunch of offense though and make him look good, which is more then other people would do for someone like Helms.




huh


maybe the rock is not demonised as we think , or maybe it's just because of his hollywood gimmick which a lot of IWC members crave .. (a cocky heel getting love from the iwc sounds kind of familiar nowadays  )


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fucking wow. You know that whole "If the IWC truly existed to the magnitude that it does now, the Attitude era would get no love?"

There you go.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

As per request suvivor series 99

Click newer.. SS just started on the linked page

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/topics?start=151130&sa=N


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

cvspartan said:


> Can you link the 1999 survivor series reaction thread plz


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/564663-how-did-iwc-react-survivor-series-99-a.html


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

This was weird.

This somehow made me realize that maybe the product isn't that bad


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

On the survior series issue 1999

Awesome theory



> All the Stone cold car incident facts have arrisin.
> It all goes back to when Owen Hart tombstoned Austin and did his neck
> in, this got Austin Anrgy. So to pay him back, Austin tampered with Owens
> safety harness which resulted in Owen Harts own neck to break and theresofre
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/b01dcd1022e9a9c9#


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ LOLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ansh92 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's funny that SCSA,THE ROCK,UNDERTAKER everyone is criticized. even IWC darling jericho!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This seriously made me reconsider the way I look at the current product.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

WWF Is Going Down The Toilet - November 15th, 1999.



> What a fucking joke Survivor Series was! The Gia.......I mean Big Show as
> the world champ!!! WTF? WCW must be laughing their asses off big time. I
> don`t know about the rest of you but I`m no showing Raw after that. Nitro
> here I come.


Think its all negative praise? No. This post quickly follows that one. 



> Sure, a promotion is going down the toilet whenever someone you don't like
> wins.


LOL


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Stone Cold is boring - Nov 15, 1999



> I was sick and tired of Stone Cold, he isn't a good wreslter anyway. He has
> just as much stamina as Chyna which alot. They both start out fast and end
> up slow, most of their of their matches are boring.


You just can't make any of this stuff up!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LAUGH OUT F'IN LOUD

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/ef7439fd984cc95f#



> I couldn't agree more. The lack of writers really showed here. *You know
> what tonight reminded me a lot of when WCW was starting to sink.* Their
> stars started causing problems, people didn't want to do the time honoured
> tradition. They started pulling a switcharoo in the main events. Not to
> ...


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

People need to read these posts, sit back and rethink their views.


----------



## CM HUNK (Jul 14, 2011)

hahaa eye opener that's for sure.
People like to whinge about the top guys no matter how good of a job theyre doing..

Kind of makes you realize don't get too worked up about somebody's opinion, as this shows some people are just dead wrong and just feel the urge to whinge about the product and wrestlers regardless.

I've read of people here saying Miz lacks charisma and Christian isn't great in ring which but it appears people were even whinging bout Taker and Austin back then, so take it all with a grain of salt


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Change the names, the date and the angles and this post could easily be found in the RAW forum right this very minute! 



> Good lord something has to be done about this void that has been left by
> Russo, Ferrera, and Taylor.
> 
> I thought perhaps the WWF would actually get better because *the writing
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Therapy said:


> This seriously made me reconsider the way I look at the current product.


I'm so glad I wasn't an active internet user at that age. Granted I'd have been 8 or so, but I probably would've hated wrestling. :argh:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DAMN nice find OP! So im guessing in 10 years, we're all gonna LOVE Cena LMFAO just because the new guy is gonna suck compared to him, just like cena sucks compared to the rock.


----------



## CM HUNK (Jul 14, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> People need to read these posts, sit back and rethink their views.


THIS.

some people are just so ridiculously biased in their opinions they spew some really stupid shit at times


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think this post from 1999 could single handedly end this thread. 

Bitching BASTARDS



> SHUT THE FUCK UP.
> Thanks.


See look. We even complained about all the complaining back then too!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

anyone else think that in ten years people will be looking at our posts?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I could do this all night long. 

WWF Is Worse Than WCW Right Now! - 1999



> Hey I`m pissed,
> What a load of bollox WWF is becoming, The Big Boring Show as the world
> champ with Bossman number 1 contender? hahahahaha Its so not right it must
> be some sort of joke.* The Rock is destined to be Macho man to Austins Hogan *
> ...


On interesting thing to note. He did predict the Fatal 4 Way match at WreslteMania 2000!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> anyone else think that in ten years people will be looking at our posts?


I definitely can see it happening.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> anyone else think that in ten years people will be looking at our posts?


omg yes 

i could just imagine someone going like this : (damn this Rocky Mark guy is so smart and has a good view of things , we need more wrestling fans like him today) 

it's a possibility you know !


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

man, if my name is being thrown around in ten years I'd be pretty excited. :argh:


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

All I can say is that with as many wrestling message boards, its only going to be EASIER to go back and pull up what everyone said of that era's product. What is some fan of tomorrow's product going to think when he see's YOU hated your era's product just as much?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> Undertaker is the biggest shit head ever. His character change
> really sucks. *He thinks he is homeboy*. He thinks he toughest SOB
> in the WWF but Austin would kick his ass. Undertaker change your
> character plus Kid Rock sucks that song is crap.


:lmao

Oh god, such fun. 

Seems like people were pretty split with ABA Taker from what I've read... and by split, I mean some people weren't necessarily thrilled with it, but still seemed to understand Taker needed to change it up a bit, and others just HATED it, like this guy.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

MoneyStax said:


> I definitely can see it happening.


It is very interesting to think this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh... My.... God...

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/eac77be6f8254603#



> Tori: she has destroyed Kane, makes him look like a fool, when he
> should be among the elite. She should just pal up with another waste
> of time, like..
> 
> ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao man I am loving this keep it up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao Gangrel was a real wasted main event talent.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh god, such fun.
> 
> Seems like people were pretty split with ABA Taker from what I've read... and by split, I mean some people weren't necessarily thrilled with it, but still seemed to understand Taker needed to change it up a bit, and others just HATED it, like this guy.


lol it's a no-win situation .. 

if he remains a deadman he's stale

if he becomes an american badass he sucks and ruined his character

LONG LIVE THE IWC !!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I finally got to the year 2000. The archive is kind of hard to navigate without losing your place (god forbid this happens and I don't have a link to go back to that page lol). 

Anyway. I've found the holy grail of Attitude Era Hate. 

Thousands, upon thousands of pages, filled to the brim. So more will come! This is just too great of material not to be shared on a public forum. 

With that I leave you with...



> *the script writers for wwf are getting worse and they are going to kill wwf
> eventually*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay the ROCK is the John Cena of the Internet
The 5 moves of DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM



> There is no doubt that the Rock is loved by his Millions and Millions of
> fans and he is very entertaining, yet i think its about time that he
> learnt some new catch phrases and new moves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Ok I finally got to the year 2000. The archive is kind of hard to navigate without losing your place (god forbid this happens and I don't have a link to go back to that page lol).
> 
> Anyway. I've found the holy grail of Attitude Era Hate.
> 
> ...


well in all fairness to them they actually ripped the guy apart , look at the posts everyone is disagreeing with him 

huh , looks like 2000 might be the winner


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO this is just too funny! My Jaw has literally dropped reading some of these posts :lmao...Cannot BELIEVE Rock and Stone Cold were hated like Cena and Orton are today, and WOW at the Jericho hate! And the undertaker hate too.

AND TRIPLE H BEING LOVED BY THE IWC? WTF IS THIS? BIZZARO WORLD!?:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> well in all fairness to them they actually ripped the guy apart , look at the posts everyone is disagreeing with him


Just like we do today.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

> If You dont like it CHANGE THE FUCKEN CHANNEL you piece of Fallopian
> Excrement


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lmao:lmaohttp://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/cb41bd832f2a3184#



> Why doesn't the WWF get rid of guys like Crash Holly, the Possie, X-pac
> & the road dog & brig back Gimmicks like Kamala, Nailz, Issac Yankem &
> Papa Shango?





> Are you joking? Crash holly is one of THE most entertaining wrestlers in
> the WWF.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

This is definitely going to be a popular thread. :lmao


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

this was just after Jericho debu'd and came to the WWF interupting the ROck. Even people back then were comparing wrestlers like now :lmao 



> I have got to say that Chris Jerich has future Rock all over him and
> one day he will be the best WWF star there is and ever will be


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wanna find a post on there of a guy just predicting a bunch of shit and it being true 10 years later. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

was HHH the punk of 2000?



> (therock) is far too over these days..anyone else notice this? its like austin at the
> height of his popularity, and problems with his ego and everything else are
> sure to follow.
> 
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/31d5240bd20664cd#


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao this is Pyro of ten years ago


> Why is it that everyone seems to believe that mic skills are so
> important in wrestling?
> Granted the top stars should be able to show off their personality but
> it gets lame fast, especially as the ones alleged to be the best
> ...


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

well ... Raw was....zzzzzzzzz.zzzzzzzzz..zzzzzzzz 



> What's ruining the WWF right now is their ignorance of the undercard.
> Talents like Benoit, Jericho and Angle are being buried in poorly booked
> undercards, while we
> *re getting HHH/ SCSA and UT/Kane raped down our throats.* tonight they
> ...


Taker is undefeated at WM - how many of you knew this?



> Vick wrote:
> > Just checked wwf.com and Undertaker has NEVER lost a match at Wrestlemania!
> > Interesting..
> 
> ...


Haha, back when people didn't care about the streak.

When was the last time X-pac lost a match? 



> I'm just curious as every week on RAW and Smackdown he never fucking loses,
> fuck I hate that little prick.





> Yeah, I know I think he may have beaten Goldberg's record. Only difference
> is no-one gives a shite.


House Show Results - MSG - 3-24-01


> > WINNERS: X-Factor (X-Pac & Justin Credible w/ Albert)
> 
> The man doesn't even job in house shows.


X-Pac Heat!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy crap.. You don't get any better than this at the legitmacy of IWC scouting reports. Friggen Rico. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/0c7bf40e63fe9e36#



> Come here and take a look at the WWF's hottest new rookie sensation - Rico
> Costantino! He has it all - looks, talent, brains, and class!!! He's
> currently working at Ohio Valley Wrestling in the Louisville, KY area - he was
> discovered by Jim Cornette and Bruce Pritchard April 1999 *and I guarandamnteeya
> ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Pyro would chuck a fit at this guy if he was on the net. Calling the Hardys the best technical wrestlers around. 



> Finally... the Hardyz get the respect they deserve! They're the best
> wrestlers in the business today. I've never seen a boring match involving
> the Hardy Boys. They're great technical wrestlers and can also be as
> hardcore as anybody.
> But don't forget HBK as one of the best ever.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh hey look a who should be fired thread from jan 2000
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/f007bc009b306673#
with this gem


> You said not to mention the ROCK. Is that because this was a
> discussion of wrestlers and he is not one? To put it bluntly, he
> should have stayed the BLUE CHICKEN!!!! At least then he was funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Reading this back then when I was like 7 or 8, boy I'm glad I didn't see these back then when I was marking for Austin or Jericho and etc. Kind of mindblowing how the perception of the Attitude Era changed amongst the internet in a matter of a decade or so.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe I should start a NEW thread for more recent archives, but I found another archive that goes back all the way to 2002. More recent IWC club members should find some comfort here. 

Triple H All The Way Up Vince's Ass? - 2003



> Who else here agrees with me that Triple H is kissing so much ass, that's the only reason why they keep him as "top" heel on RAW.....in reality, he is killing the show. it's time for him to lose that title and get a beating.
> 
> And now that Triple H is engaged to married Stephanie, you can sure bet that he will get everything he wants, *from being on camera 80% of the time to holding the title for a year*.


This guy pretty much predicted the HEEL-PUSH-OF-DEATH Triple H received in 2003/2004.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

> WOULD love to see Generation X still picking on Kane and all of a
> sudden THE UNDERTAKER COMES OUT AND DEMOLISHES G-X. WOW WHAT WOULD
> THAT START . I"D LOVE TO SEE WHAT WOULD HAPPEN
> NEXT$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


:lmao they had WWE Universe members WAYYYY BAck then too huh


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Austin can never be a full blown heel. The way his character has been set up
he's one bad ass mother f***er. He could shave off the rocks eyebrow and
still get cheered. No matter what he does he'll get cheered. *

:lmao from a late 99 thread


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Another one from 2003. Made me laugh. 



> I've had enough!. Why is it the trend to bash A-Train?. Open your eyes, A-Train is one of, if not the best big man in WWE, with the exception of The Undertaker.
> 
> Not only is he huge and powerful, he can move and WRESTLE. Hes not just some lumbering big man, clubbing people with forearms, he actually carries matches, has a decent move arsenal and moves incredibly well. Along with Brock, he is actually the worker of their team for Survivor Series.
> 
> ...


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh man. Fuckin' memories right here.

(This board must skew much younger than I thought. I'm 26 and remember all of this very well, there are probably some embarrassing posts by 14-year-old me tucked away somewhere on the Internet.)

At the end of 1999 I will vouch for people being sick of the WWE product. It really did feel like the company got its just deserts when Austin went down because no one was ready to step in and take the reigns. Face Rocky just wasn't as fun as heel Rocky and Triple H had too storied a history as a second-man for a lot of people to take seriously (he put in the work to change everybody's mind the next year though.)

I will say, as a teenager, that No Mercy '99 ladder match felt like a goddamn epinephrine injection for the WWE. It's pretty great to know that in the ensuing decade, three of those four guys made it to the Main Event. 

Wonder what the watershed moment for the next generation was or will be for the kids just now old enough to become part of the 'smark' community.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone got a thread from the Montreal Screwjob would love to see what the IWC thought of that?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

> Regardless of Jeff's age, I think he's the best wrestler in the world
> right now.


This is just TOO FUNNY:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> This is just TOO FUNNY:lmao


Jarrett or Hardy? :argh:

Regardless it's way too funny. :lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Anyone got a thread from the Montreal Screwjob would love to see what the IWC thought of that?


Oh please, please, puh-leeze! Nobody bring those into this thread. I intentionally jumped to 1999 and 2000 for a reason lol. I'm begging you, don't open that pandora's box up. I think the pure hatred spewed back then being unleashed on a public platform today would cause us all to never sleep again. 

Stay away from the big red button!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brye said:


> Jarrett or Hardy? :argh:
> 
> Regardless it's way too funny. :lmao



Hardy LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

There was even `U MAD BRO' guys back in 2000

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/06f44ad615b876aa#



> Oh my god, that has to be the worst RAW i've ever seen ,it was nothing but a
> big ratings leech. Very predictable.. I'd say the crowning moment was Edge
> and Christian's pose, and maybe Lita turning on Essa... other than that..
> this was jobsville. Dudleys won but they didnt get any wood.. Hardys keep
> ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

just saw one that had Finlay = ratings :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Oh please, nobody bring those into this thread. I intentionally jumped to 1999 and 2000 for a reason lol. I'm begging you, don't open that pandora's box up. I think the pure hatred spewed back then being unleashed on a public platform today would cause us all to never sleep again.
> 
> Stay away from the big red button!


Cmon dude, that's SURE to be some GOLD if we do find it!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like The Rock and Cena has more things in common than i thought so. Vintage IWC!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> For the sake of the future of the business I hope this situation is resolved. Nathan Jones personifies what a WWE wrestler should look like. Right now he is a raw talent, he is basically an incredible looking, 6ft 6, 300 pound figure of potential.
> 
> If WWE are smart they will do whatever they can to keep him around.


One of the many pro-Nathan Jones threads.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Screw it, I'm staying up all night looking through these old message boards. This shit is just too funny. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL they had trolls back then too

This was in a post titled "What was big show's name in WCW"



> it was you dumbfuck


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> One of the many pro-Nathan Jones threads.


I'm going to assume that post came from here. 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/archive/index.php/f-56-p-6.html

Nothing wrong with you adding by the way, but just want everyone to know another archive (going back to 2002) was introduced. Keep the confusion to a minimum that way.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Still waiting for the Montreal Screwjob posts


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Another one from 2003. Made me laugh.


He'd probably *LOVE* how much he's improved in Japan as Giant Bernard.

Now, he really is one of the best big men in the business.

BTW, I'm sure if you look hard and far enough you'd probably find some postings from me back when I was a teenager during that time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Anyone got a thread from the Montreal Screwjob would love to see what the IWC thought of that?


funny just came across this
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/1d964ae1f2b7770c#

it's a thread about a guy who just saw wrestling with shadows


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy shit, the 3 month rule is older than I thought!

DAmmit! Heyman Broke the 3 month rule!



> While Kane and Chris Jericho were walking to the ring, Heyman brings up
> their fued from a while back....
> 
> Heyman broke one of the cardinal rules of wrestling promotion:
> ...


So, what happened if you missed Raw back then? Well, you have to had to have someone physically mail you a copy of the episode. Thank god for YouTube.

RAW, 3/26/01


> Anyone out there willing to make me a copy of RAW from this past monday> I
> completely missed it and am dying to see it. I can pay for blanks and postage.
> Thanks.
> 
> Brandon


Oh my, time sure flies!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WRESTLECRAP!!!!!!!


> WRESTLECRAP.COM is one year old today. Check out the following links:
> 
> http://www.wrestlecrap.com
> 
> ...


According to this guy, hating The Rock was the thing in 2001:

Rock 


> I personnally think the Rocks gimmick is getting a bit lame and predictable,
> and hasn't his mic skills not been as good as they used to be!!





> I personally think you're a fanboy jumping on the "Rocky sux" bandwagon
> because most people here hate him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

> The city in my pants!
> but seriously... Vinnie Mac, who is the smartest SOB in america,
> didn't want Bitch Fart to show up on WCW with the WWF belt,
> allowing Hed Burner to whipe his ass with it. It happened before,
> ...


This was in the Montreal Screwjob thread :lmao

doug, thanks a bunch for uncovering this!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Survivor Series Screw Job Update. 

The archive only goes back to June 5th 1998. So we won't be able to see any of the posts from November 1997. 

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/topics?start=168992&sa=N


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone remember the guy back in the AE who used to do full blown entrance by entrance, promo, by promo reviews of Nitro and RAW each week and just rip them apart. It was almost in article format.. The name Hyatt comes to mind. I used to look forward to these every week. I friggen forget his name but the guy was a comedy goldmine especially when reviewing Nitro.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I like to think of myself as something of an innovator when it comes to using the internet as a medium to express hate for The Rock.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Aw man I was expecting Survivor Series 97 reactions, sucks it only goes to June 98


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Navigation Tip*. 

If you want to move forward in the archive faster, you need to edit the actual URL. 



> http: //groups.google.com/group/alt...d make more sense what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> the IWC will always find something to bitch about no matter what era it is


*Post of the month. IWC always need to bitch, no matter how good it is. *


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> Mae Young's pregnancy is sick.
> 
> Since Angel slammed her down, do you think WWF would be so crude
> and twisted to follow through with a miscarriage story?


oh to go back in time and warn them
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/5a34fe99fba786d2#


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> oh to go back in time and warn them



:lmao:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

But Guys! The Rock Really Isn't That Bad! - November 2000



> Ok, I know I will be eaten alive for saying this, But damn The Rock isn't that
> bad. Now all due respect for wreslters Benoit, HHH and the other technical
> wreslters, but The Rock is good. *I mean quickly think of one wreslter who has 5
> or more moves*.
> ...


Wait, isn't X-Pac scouting new talent for the WWE these days?!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopefully I did this right. 

One "educated scout on Kurt Angle:

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/eaf41a45dda31a58#



> Mic skills: Kurt Angle does have the ability to speak fluent English, I will
> give him that. However, outside of pompous arrogance, he has no ability
> whatsoever to display emotion. Compare him to Jake Roberts or even a Hugh
> Morrus, and he doesn't stand up. Grade: C-
> ...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hating on too cool


> Too cool doing so well , i mean c'mon , I can see tag teams like The
> Hardy Boyz getting alot of attention and stuff (they have actual ring skills
> )
> But Too cool is just a bunch of dancing blokes that have neither ring, nor
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/2c1154a61f4e4e94#


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> oh to go back in time and warn them


About the hand or about the fact that they did eventually go through with a miscarriage storyline? :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> Hopefully I did this right.
> 
> One "educated scout on Kurt Angle:
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/eaf41a45dda31a58#


Man, Angles run in the WWE was the best. He was trolling fans HARD before the term was even coined or people knew they were even being trolled.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Edge and Christian hate:

EDGE AND CHRISTIAN SUCK


> THEY HAVE BEN SHAGGIN THE WRITTER FOR SURE OR ARE THEY TAKING LESSONS FROM
> X-PAC


OH F**K NOT E&C AGAIN!!!!!


> OH FUCK its them AGAIN lets see the tag title history for the past year
> 
> The Dudley Boyz
> Edge & Christian
> ...


Wrestlemania 17 reactions!

The first one is obvious. Never change internet:

Wrestlemania


> How can I watch wrestlemania for free


Wrestlemania X7 - Intercontinental Championship - Chris Jericho Vs William Regal


> The match was mediocre.





> i could of swore i saw flight attendants handing out pillows and
> blankets.





> excellent match......the rest where shite!


Wrestlemania X7 - Shane McMahon Vs Vince McMahon


> Vince is
> 
> > about to pop Shane with another trash can, and as he turns, a miracle
> > happens as Linda gets up, and when Vince turns around, Linda low blows him.
> ...


Wrestlemania X7 - Hunter Hearst Helmsey Vs the Undertaker


> this match pissed me off, why would they job hhh to the undertaker? what
> purpose does it serve? the undertaker wont get a title shot so why job
> the man who beat austin in 2 straight falls


Austin/Rock:

That was stupid!!!!


> I have to complain about the ending of Wrestlemania. I had a hunch they
> where going to let Austin win, fine. I had a hunch he was going to turn
> heel, fine. But, they lackluster ending was dumb. After the Rock to beating
> after beating and kick out after kickout, why did they end it when they did.
> ...


I knew it!


> You know what? I was watching the match, and there was too much a
> deal being made of Austin 'needing' to win the title. Plus so much
> bad stuff happened to McMahon over the past week, and usually when
> Vince gets swamped with bad shit, he'll throw a curve in the main
> ...


Austin heel turn, bad idea!


> While it was a great swerve it was a big mistake by the WWF, here are the
> reasons why:
> 
> Austin getting bigger pops then the Rock in recent weeks
> ...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Stone Cold Just Sucks - May 2000



> Stone Cold sucks, Period!!!!
> I realize Stone Cold had a car accident 6 months ago (real or fake?),
> and maybe he's not wrestling just yet because of the accident. It was
> good to see him back at Backlash in Rock's corner though.
> ...


Replace Austin with Cena and Rock with Orton and (or vice versa) and you have a typical WWEPG era rant!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Man, Angles run in the WWE was the best. He was trolling fans HARD before the term was even coined or people knew they were even being trolled.


I love "Captain Workrate" comparing Angle to the Natural Born Thrillers.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Wrestlemania 17 reactions!
> 
> The first one is obvious. Never change internet:


*If you would've made that post during the day, I'd be getting database error's right now! LOL.*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh shit................The Radicals are crap!
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/56c2117aa07e8a43#


> The Radicals are the crappest bunch of tits in the WWF, and I'm going to
> prove it now!
> 
> Case 1: Eddie Guerrero
> ...


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

For those of us who were around the Internet back in 98/99: Do you guys remember such a vocal contingent of people diminishing guys indy resumes back in the day?

I remember hearing about all these indy guys and ECW guys in middle school and thinking they must be so awesome. Every time some new guy came up from the indies, I was always a fan until the new guy alienated me.

Now it kinda seems like the attitude among WWE-loyalists is basically, "Fuck what you did in the past, you're in the big leagues now," and that seems so bizarre to me. Maybe its because its easy to get ahold of indy and international stuff now and because of that there is a lack of reverence for it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 2001 :lmao:lmao:lmao

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/414028ec68e67cc8#




> Where is K-Kwick?





> Ohio hopefully


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

found a post I can finally agree on 



> I don't know why no one else seems to notice, but edge fucking sucks.
> Just about everytime he does his spear, he fucks up, his mic skills are
> only better than eddie guerrero's (maybe), and he has a big mouth.
> 
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/d23092b77c6a9c34#


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

any comments on Cole back then? so many hatred on Michael Cole these days...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> any comments on Cole back then? so many hatred on Michael Cole these days...


Haha oh boy. Someone zoom onward to 1999 and see if someone cracks Cole hard for revealing the ending of the Rock vs. Austin match while shilling merchandise literally minutes before they made their entrances. I believe it only aired on the live pay per view.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

reactions to mae young giving birth 


> OK, we all knew that the WWF had to end the whole Mae Young pregnancy
> some how, but what the hell was that? Pulling a slim covered rubber
> hand out of her snatch? Talk about a last minute solution. It wasn't
> even funny. That had to be the worst crap the WWF writers have ever
> insulted us with.





> I personally found the whole giving birth skit very funny, Brisco and
> Patterson taking it in turns to look up there then be sick, Mae letting one
> rip in the middle of the scence, Mark Henry and the EMT trying to pull the
> thing out of her, very funny gutter tv.





> Yeah Brisco vomiting..... I was LMAO..... Patterson's 'Give Mae a hand'.....
> ROTFLMAO.





> Exactly how far along was she supposed to be anyways? I don't seem to
> remember this crap storyline for going on that long at all.
> 
> IMHO this is by far the stupidest thing I have ever seen on WWF and I watch
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/36b6f86b529f0f73#


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting.

June 27 2002.. John Cenas Debut.



> He was great, but I would rather see him in his "Prototype" persona.
> I think he is one tough guy, but is shorter than I remember.
> Another case of young talent getting a good start. I hope he can run with this.





> MMMM....this guy is hot...he almost beat baldy Kurt too. Definitely
> hope they keep him on the roster for a long time to come, he looks
> good.
> Anne





> Just another reason to kill the shit known as tough enough. 'nuff said.





> I thought that he was hot, too.





> I third that. Not the best complexion, but pretty damn hot





> he looks incredibly generic.  I have the same complaint about Randy
> Orton too.





> Maybe they should call him Big John Stuble





> It was like he was a white rapper cira 1990!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Haha oh boy. Someone zoom onward to 1999 and see if someone cracks Cole hard for revealing the ending of the Rock vs. Austin match while shilling merchandise literally minutes before they made their entrances. I believe it only aired on the live pay per view.


This?



> > Another famous quote from Michael Cole at Wrestlemania XV
> > "Stay tuned after Wrestlemania we will have merchandise from the NEW
> > champion on QVC"
> 
> ...


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

Did X-Pac rape everyones mother back in 1998. Ive never seen so much hate for one guy.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> This?


Ding Ding Ding. We have a winner! Rep points coming your way!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright guys. I gotta tap out now. Wish I could stay up and see all the shit everyone else is digging up and posting. I'll catch up tomorrow!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL from 2000 march


> The Rock is a fad just as so many other easily marketable commodities -
> quick to be picked up by teenie boppers and jock-heads. Like these,
> the Rock's days are numbered and a backlash is soon to follow.
> 
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/298b8768a56d46d6#
pretty long 15min if you ask me


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

HA wow, judging by that we'll probably think Cena is a legend and one of the greatest of all time in about 10 years while we bash the current top face of the company only to repeat the cycle in a decade.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol id say Rocky turned out pretty well for himself. 

Reading all these posts makes me appreciate the casual fans more who generally dont give a shit about all this and just enjoy the show.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> > WWF, if you will not listen to the people, the people will come to you. If
> I
> > do not see Essa Rios main-eventing RAW is WAR within 4 weeks, I will fly
> to
> ...


PUSH ESSA RIOS!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

could it be the same guy who posted the Should Mick Foley be in the WWE Hall of Fame?



> That fat clump of skin is gone. good.
> 
> The reasons why I dislike this trailor trash wrestler.
> 
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/86d2869a4b438325#


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> PUSH ESSA RIOS!


Essa Rios main eventing? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Essa Rios vs Gangrel seemed to be what everyone wanted at WM X7 over Austin/Rock.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Brye said:


> Essa Rios vs Gangrel seemed to be what everyone wanted at WM X7 over Austin/Rock.


Essa Rios-Gangrel WM X-7 Main Event, with a Just Joe run in.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

found an awesome thread on why rock sucks so many good quotes
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/60f12f8f8e17fb84#
For example


> ROCK!!!!!!
> 
> It's not The Rock's talent that made him popular though... It's the WWF
> pushing him which makes him popular... The WWF can get anyone over who they
> ...



OH MY FUCKING GOD



> Bandwagon... You said it.... Thats all it is... Rock truely has about as
> many fans as Gangrel.... It's just most people jumped on the bandwagon...
> The same people who were chanting Rocky Sucks a year ago are now claiming to
> be bis biggest fan... Rock isn't popular, isn't skilled, isn't entertaining,
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good to know people didn't know how to use the term bandwagon ten years ago either.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm 35... The AE was the prime of my young adult life. I was on the internet as much then as I am now and I seriously don't remember all this hate for The Rock. I'm amazed seeing it all.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Found this beauty


> Typical Rock fashion.. Be the biggest dickhead possible... Saw this at
> wrestling-online.com
> "Mike Samuda of WrestleLine posted an interview that The Rock did with the
> Scripps Howard News Service. A quote that really stuck out from the whole
> ...


with 92 responses
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/997315a237eafb0f#


and more proof that The Rock was the Cena of the internet


> Just because of his teenybopper fans... He has *VERY* (and I mean very) few
> fans... Most all the people who claim to be a fan now are the ones who were
> chanting ROCKY SUCKS.... You listen to his entrance and the MAJORITY are 12
> year old girls (high, shrill scream) I can near garuntee that it's not mic
> ...


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> I cant understand why everybody still boos Hardcore Holly. First of all,
> he has some of the most kick-ass music i have heard. as soon as i hear
> it i want to pump my fist in the air and hurt somebody.
> 
> ...


You smell what Hardcore's cooking?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hardcore Holly.. Really? That dude was an Epic asshole and literally wouldn't put young guys over. (See sand bagging brock lesnars powerbomb)


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh man, this brings back so much good memories of wrestling in late 90's to early 2000.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

i could of swore i saw flight attendants handing out pillows and
blankets. *during Wrestlemania 17*


:lmao best line ever. I am using it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

somethings never change. This thread has made my whole perspective on wrestling change
I mean you can replace any of those names with guys from today
Thread:Why the WWF has always sucked
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/9f09bdfec74c6e9f#


> 1. McMahons taking centre stage. the people want to see wrestlers. Does
> everybody not think that Vince was better as a commentator, the promoter
> promoting his own company.
> 
> ...


LOL found this gem april 2000



> ...I think edge is the next big superstar, and the future of wrestling
> ...i bet in 3 or 4 years , him and jeff hardy will headline
> wrestlemania 20 !....give me a hell yeah , if you agree !


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/8604a4a3fb480e68#


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Test was NOT over with the fans.. What drugs were popular back then? Everyone saw right through his Diesel 2.0 Optimized gimmick


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao do you smell what Hardcore is cooking. 

And Jeff/Edge headlining Wrestlemania 20.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Test was NOT over with the fans.. What drugs were popular back then? Everyone saw right through his Diesel 2.0 Optimized gimmick





> > Test
> > ***Looks good, but those buck teeth... Still, it's not holding Holly back
> > much? Aligning him with the Union is cool - three top-liners and Test kind
> > of makes Test a top-liner by default. Needs to rely less on the Big Boot
> ...


The Test love was ridiculous!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ok someone should post the threads about nitro .. i have to see what the wrote about hogan and the nWo (of course it's gonna be bitching as always but what the hell)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone got something on the InvAsion era Shane buying WCW? I can't find it and wanna hear them rip at it or go WTF.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Anyone got something on the InvAsion era Shane buying WCW? I can't find it and wanna hear them rip at it or go WTF.


i think they shut down every wrestling forum completely because of the amount of bitching :lmao :lmao


the domain must've blow up during then


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

IWC only care about short, skinny guys with no charisma going in the ring and wrestle for 30 minutes at a time. It is no surprise they didnt care for the attitude era, a time where characters and gimmicks and storylines were at the creative peak.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MODS! Sticky this thread now! This thread is fucking awesome and we cannot afford to lose it :lmao

I just read a thread where one guy called the Austin/Rocky buildup to Mania 17 one of the worst ever :lmao It's officialy a known fact now that WWE can put on the greatest thing ever on TV and some people would STILL hate it.

10 Years from now:

"MY GOD. *Insert name of current face of WWE here* FUCKING SUCKS. If only John Cena were here to Attitude Adjust his ass and give him a five knuckle shuffle. He could teach him how to wrestle and kick his ass. John Cena >>>>>>> This loser."

"How DARE you compare *insert heel name here* to such greats such as Alberto Del Rio? Del Rio is arguably one of the greatest heels in history. He had one of the greatest and MOST ORIGINAL gimmicks in history, and was like a god. He got MAJOR heat in arena's across the country. And this guy? He couldn't get heat if he was lit on fire." 

"This current product is STALE, BORING, and PREDICTABLE. The WWE CREATIVE WRITERS needs to get their shit together. Remember great PPV's like Capitol Punishment and Bragging Rights? What happened to quality PPV's like those? WWE needs to have prgramming like that. Bring back Capitol Punishment and Bragging Rights!!"

"Zack Ryder? Who the fuck was he?"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

last one need to sleep
Was the attitude era that bad? Was my childhood a lie?



> Ummm, why does the WWF only have 3 wrestlers? OK, that's an obvious
> understatement but you have to admit the talent pool in the WWF has turned
> into a kids wading pool over the last few years. From having so many names,
> so much talent, so many angles and stories to this. Rock vs HHH, HHH vs
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/7c26d139e64a9da8#


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> All the Stone cold car incident facts have arrisin.
> It all goes back to when Owen Hart tombstoned Austin and did his neck
> in, this got Austin Anrgy. So to pay him back, Austin tampered with Owens
> safety harness which resulted in Owen Harts own neck to break and theresofre
> ...


:shocked: Holy shit. LOL.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

This just proves how much the IWC whines on like little bitches. Pointless to do anyways since WWE/TNA/Whatever don't read or if they did, wouldn't be likely to listen.

And WTF @ Swaggers quote, what a goon.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Well my mums boyfriends dad used to be on wrestling forums and all that and he said that Stone Cold got annoying and predictable and tired but in 1998 everyone was on The Rocks DICK. It wasnt till years later when the Rock got over-pushed and put into super-mode that he got annoying. But i can see why long term fans could be annoyed at everyone jumping on his bandwagon.

And people used to hate Taker........ well everyone has to have haters.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanna see some of the WWF fans posts when WCW was kicking their asses.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I just read a thread where one guy called the Austin/Rocky buildup to Mania 17 one of the worst ever :lmao It's officialy a known fact now that WWE can put on the greatest thing ever on TV and some people would STILL hate it.


The build up with Debra did suck balls.


----------



## ethancorkhill (Mar 8, 2010)

thing is, back in the AE days there was to talk about then just the top guys.. no one will mention mid card guys in ten years time but we still remember val venis, steve blackman etc.. the AE gave us more than what we get now...


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

> ALL HE DOES IS TALK. HIS MATCHES ARE SUB-STANDARD. HIS FANS ARE MOSTLY
> LITTLE GIRLS AND HOMOS WHO HAVE A CRUSH ON HIM. WHERE WERE ALL THESE
> FANS A YEAR AGO AT WRESTLEMANIA 15.


Lol true.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao Some of these are hilarious.

I wanna find the posts from when WCW was kicking Vince's ass.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Rocky hate is all 200-ish. Its sounds like peoples hate for him is because of his fanbase, wait doesnt that sound familiar eh cena haters ?

Now what i would like to see is some thought on The Miz hehehehehe


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This. Thread. Owns.

WOW is all I can say lol. Talk about a mirror image lol. It's weird as hell to see how HHH went from the 'wrestler' to the guy who only got pushed because of Steph to the guy who can't wrestle anymore lol. And Jericho is the exact opposite. He went from the guy who can't wrestle to one of the apparent only guys who can wrestle. Rock is hated and can't wrestle and only gets pushed because of his mic skills and the fact that people love him. Sounds way too much like Cena for my liking lol. Austin is stale and boring. Taker is trying to be a homeboy :lmao. Gangrel, Test and Crash Holly all should have been pushed to the moon. Reading this stuff is insane lol.

Probably my favorite quote of them all though:



> There should be a special has-been-cant-wrestle match between stone
> cold and the rock at survivor series.


:lmao


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Idiots on the internet will exist in any generation. There are posts on this place people will dig out in a decade and think WTF WERE THEY THINKING??

The difference between now and back then though is the accessability. Everyone has the internet now and the communities are huge and there are good opinions and people that aren't haters around now.

Back then? The internet was good for two things. Complaining about things (films and wrestling being popular choices)... and porn.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

It just shows we (the IWC) are just a bunch of moaners at the end of the day.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

Even back then they didn't understand the point of spoilers:
'Spoiler: Essa Rios new Hardcore Champ!'

So many Essa Rios marks in 2001, this could be the silliest title I've seen:
'Save the WWF, push Essa Rios!!!'

If only they had pushed Essa Rios, maybe the product wouldn't be the way it is today...


----------



## DJmartin (Jul 29, 2011)

Reading through these has been really funny but I think the reason we (I am saying we, some of this may not apply if you have been a part of the IWC for a long time) used to just enjoy the product as a whole and generally get behind the face and boo the heel as it was all just good fun really. 

Once you become a part of the IWC and start seeing all of the bad things people are pointing out, that's all you end up seeing.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

During the Invasion :lmao


> The championship belts seem to be like Stephanie McMahon at the moment,
> everyone gets a turn.
> 
> There are too many freakin' belts! What next? Bring back the WCW Hardcore
> ...


I was a kid at the time, so I wouldn't have noticed it. But all those titles must have been freakin' confusing.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

> Although Rock -vs- Austin at Wrestlemania isn't the ideal match I'd want to
> see in that main event it looks as if that may well happen if Rock can beat
> Kurt Angle at NWO.
> 
> ...


sound familiar? IWC always be the same, Rock was cena back then and i agree with some of posters next decade Cena will praise like god by next generation.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

This makes me glad that I wasn't apart of the IWC back in the attitude era.

I don't think people can use this to defend the current product though, I know a lot of people will try to, but they are deluding themselves. The ratings speak for themselves to be honest. Back then WWE as getting 5 to 7 ratings, now they are struggling to get above 3.0. That tells the true story of quality.

Besides, it doesn't take a genius to compare Stone Cold and The Rock to John Cena and Randy Orton... Seriously people, use your brains. Just because they all had their haters in their time, doesn't mean they are on the same level. Again.. use your brains people.

Anyway, this is a great thread and it is fascinating to see what the IWC thought back in the attitude era. I was a casual fan back then and I use to just eat everything up. Good times


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In ten years, the IWC will be talking about how shit the new top guy is compared to how Cena was. :lmao


Never


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

> You wanna talk about the WWF's current version of Hogan? Think Austin. Think
> back to the PPV before the Raw that HHH one his first title. It was threeway
> with Ventura as special ref. Austin REFUSED to drop the title to Triple H
> because he didn't think he was in his league. Triple H had to go and win it
> the next night. How's that for a Hogan comparision?


Wow this was something!

is this true really??


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

Man...This thread changed my ENTIRE view.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Internet Champion said:


> Wow this was something!
> 
> is this true really??


yes its true. austin was a big backstage politician


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

rawesjericho said:


> yes its true. austin was a big backstage politician


The only difference being he was always damn entertaining on tv


----------



## ansh92 (Jul 3, 2011)

vince russo said that the rock is easier to work with than austin


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

> Vince Russo just doesn't get it. Why would anyone care about
> the WCW title, when it cahnges hands in almost every show?
> Since Russo and Bischoff returned the title has achnged hands so
> many times it's ridiculous. Jarret, DDP, Jarret, David
> ...



interesting comments on Russo....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

vanmunde said:


> For those of us who were around the Internet back in 98/99: Do you guys remember such a vocal contingent of people diminishing guys indy resumes back in the day?
> 
> I remember hearing about all these indy guys and ECW guys in middle school and thinking they must be so awesome. Every time some new guy came up from the indies, I was always a fan until the new guy alienated me.


I'm sure I own some of the posts in those usenet groups, and I'm not going to own up to any because they're probably laughably ridiculous in comparison today. But to answer your question - yes everyone would shit on the Indy guys semi often. The very first UBB style boards to appear on the internet in the late 90's did the same thing. All Indy wrestlers were shit in the minds of many people back then. Then again, some people now like Randy Orton as a face, so they weren't necessarily smart fans.

I remember a semi epic thread on one that discussed how WWE was going to go under now that WCE had Hogan and the NWO was going to kill them, and the WWE fans would talk about how they were gonna develop new talent to ocvertake them. WCE fans argued that 'no new talent could dethrone the NWO, Leg Luger (lol) DDP and all those "legends" and yet that's exactly what HHH/Rock/Austin did as the 'new guys" on the roster. DDP had more fans than the Rock, Edge and Austin combined I bet - hilarious. 
--------------------
Classic old post: 



> this match pissed me off, why would they job hhh to the undertaker? what
> purpose does it serve? the undertaker wont get a title shot so why job
> the man who beat austin in 2 straight falls


Haha. Dumbass.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ansh92 said:


> vince russo said that the rock is easier to work with than austin


the Rock has always been easier to work with. He put way more people over than Austin ever did and sells moves much, much better. 

The Miz reminds me a little of the Rock. He is willing to lose if it's good for the company. That's why The Miz will eventually be a legend.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Oh please, please, puh-leeze! Nobody bring those into this thread. I intentionally jumped to 1999 and 2000 for a reason lol. I'm begging you, don't open that pandora's box up. I think the pure hatred spewed back then being unleashed on a public platform today would cause us all to never sleep again.
> 
> Stay away from the big red button!


lol i know why u say that coz ur a huge shawn micheals fan!

people were probably shitting so badly on hbk in 1997 after screwjob i suppose!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

This jabroni needs to know his role, and shut his mouth.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Damm what a post -



> If you have no doubt bret would have jobbed, I have a bridge to sell ya. Bret
> thought he was larger than life, and he would be about to leave the WWF
> without losing the title, therefore still being champion, in spirit. He
> didn't want to job, wasn't going to job. He was leaving the place that paid
> ...


this guy simply closed any and all arguments about Montreal screwjob!!!


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Stone Cold Just Sucks - May 2000
> 
> 
> 
> Replace Austin with Cena and Rock with Orton and (or vice versa) and you have a typical WWEPG era rant!


and replace HHH with Punk!

i cant believe Triple h was so loved by IWC back then lol

and whats with all the Xpac hate ??
The one thing IWC of the attitude era stands unanimous at calling Xpac talentless wrestler lol!

was he so bad?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> I don't think people can use this to defend the current product though, I know a lot of people will try to, but they are deluding themselves. The ratings speak for themselves to be honest. Back then WWE as getting 5 to 7 ratings, now they are struggling to get above 3.0. That tells the true story of quality.


Actual rating numbers don't tell a true story at all. Why? Because the actual ratings numbers don't mean shit. The *real weight behind ratings is the number of HOUSEHOLDS watching at any given point*. 

For example this past Monday RAW averaged 4.7 million households. 

According to the PWTorch.com, the RAW is WAR before WrestleMania 15 averaged 5.3 million households. That means that just 600,000 households today are not watching compared to the hottest time in the WWF's history. 

So this whole argument that the WWE now sucks because they only get a 3.3 rating for RAW is asinine. *They are still drawing roughly the same amount of households as they were before*.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> and replace HHH with Punk!
> 
> i cant believe Triple h was so loved by IWC back then lol
> 
> ...


He always followed others around. DX, NwO - he never did a lot on his own. He went from the 1-2-3 Kid to being in major groups, and fans were like 'wtf, why?"

It was like Undertaker and Kane forming a group and Heath Slater joining.

And part of why Triple H was so loved back then was because he was a tremendous heel. Usenet had a big share of people who appreciated a great heel.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> and whats with all the Xpac hate ??
> The one thing IWC of the attitude era stands unanimous at calling Xpac talentless wrestler lol!
> 
> was he so bad?


He was pretty good as the 1-2-3 Kid and had some good matches one with Bret Hart in 94 was amazing on Raw. He was also the only person I believe to be in the N-W-O and D-X the two biggest stables of the past decade and a half. 

Suddenly everyone just started hating him like they wanted him to die, much like the Vikie Guerrero hate.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> He always followed others around. DX, NwO - he never did a lot on his own. He went from the 1-2-3 Kid to being in major groups, and fans were like 'wtf, why?"
> 
> It was like Undertaker and Kane forming a group and Heath Slater joining.
> 
> And part of why Triple H was so loved back then was because he was a tremendous heel.* Usenet had a big share of people who appreciated a great heel.*


Much like now right?

Seems like the IWC always cheered the heels called the babyfaces stale!




The Bad Guy said:


> He was pretty good as the 1-2-3 Kid and had some good matches one with Bret Hart in 94 was amazing on Raw. *He was also the only person I believe to be in the N-W-O and D-X* the two biggest stables of the past decade and a half.
> 
> Suddenly everyone just started hating him like they wanted him to die, much like the Vikie Guerrero hate.


Shawn micheals joined nWo in 2003 i think.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

wow some Billy gunn love, I didnt know the guy was such a sweet heart back in those days


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Rock's fans are little girls and homos :lmao

The Rock and John Cena apparently do have something in common.

Also people complaining about the midcard? I thought it was so strong back then?

I keep saying it and I will always keep saying it, the era that you grew up in will always be the best to you when in reality they're equally as stupid.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

I love how they're worrying about Austin and Undertaker's departure in 1999; they're worried that nobody can take the spotlight and truly step up. While guys like Triple H, Y2J and The Rock were promising as new stars it seemed like too much of a gamble to rely on them. Notice how we have the same worries if John Cena and Randy Orton were to suddenly take time off?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol,

Rocks fans were only girls and homos ?

Did they not see the gates of 20,000 adults going apeshit everyweek ?

The internet fans were more stupid than they are today apparently, at least you could prove that cena's fans are girls and kids.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

To be honest the IWC back then seem worse than they do now, at least now we can say we like things, back then I cant find anything anyone liked about the WWE lol. Steve Austin had some love in the same way the Miz has it right now. The Rock was basically the Cena of the IWC back then (don’t deny it folks)

People that I discovered were in the IWC good books were Marc Merro, Al Snow, Mick Foley and Billy Gunn... Even when I watched the WWE back then I didn’t like any of them except Mick Foley (and I have come to miss Billy Gunn a bit now)

Then again i grew up in the whole 1992 - 1995 generation of the WWE so I was a little older and wiser when the attitude era came along, most likely like the IWC that you see on those forums, except although I admit The Rocks in ring ability was so-so, I loved his mic work, I never liked watching him wrestle as much. 

I remember writing on an old message board (that’s what they were mostly called back then), I was 17 years old at the time (2000) and a big Rock and Austin fan and I praised how much they gave the company new life, but of course I was bashed into the ground on not knowing what I was talking about but there were quite a few Rock and Austin fans than the OP is letting on. But there were alot of people that preferred the days of the WWE back when Hogan, Savage, Ultimate Warrior and Flair were dominating the WWE. Course I had started watching the WWE when those days were dying out.

Although the Rock was hated quite a bit he never received the type of reaction on show like Cena does now, which is why as someone stated the IWC back then was a smaller minority, if the internet was more popular as it is today then maybe we would have seen alot of hate for the guy. 

Fast forward to 2002, internet has begun to start picking up, After Rocks Wrestlemania match against Hulk Hogan The Rock received alot of boos as a face, the IWC was growing and more voices were making themselves known, leading tot he Rock going heel. Once again at least the Rock has sense to go heel when a small minority started booing him, you'd think Cena would do that now when now 30% of the building are now booing the guy,


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

more rocky maivia hate



> I've come to hate the Rock so much and his sayings are so stale and
> annoying now that I've come to ENJOY watching HHH and hearing him
> talk. At least HHH doesn't repeat the same bullcrap line over and over
> each week. You can always predict what The Cock, er I mean, The Rock
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/08acb5b5253ee035#

Vintage Trolling circa 2000


> I'm in agreement with you, sir. I think Vinnie Mac is running out of ideas,
> especially with all his main eventers being absent. He's grabbing at straws,
> and as much as I like Jericho...he's not ready to main event. Neither is
> Benoit. The REAL action is in WCW. Even Hulk Hogan is putting on 4 star
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/1d3fb05681362954#


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*It's kinda ironic how back then people hated on The Undertaker's American Bad Ass gimmick, but today, 80% of this forum want that gimmick back. *


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Actual rating numbers don't tell a true story at all. Why? Because the actual ratings numbers don't mean shit. The *real weight behind ratings is the number of HOUSEHOLDS watching at any given point*.
> 
> For example this past Monday RAW averaged 4.7 million households.
> 
> ...


Well my argument wasn't the WWE sucks 'because of their ratings now' I simply pointed out there was a difference in the ratings and thats probably an indication of the quality of the tv show.

And regardless of wether your ratings analysis is accurate I still maintain there is an obvious difference between the acting and entertainment qualities of wrestlers like Stone Cold Steve Austin and John Cena. Not to mention the rivalries and feuds on the show as well.

I'm not an ignorant attitude era mark, I'm just telling it how it is.

The WWE is in fact full of bad actors and poorly written promos and storylines these days, and back in the attitude era, the acting, promos and storylines were all of a far superior quality.

So basically I just didn't want 100 people to predictably jump into this thread and suspend their displeasure for the current wwe product and start talking about how its no different to the attitude era in quality, simply because they've found out that there were a few people who disliked the show back then as well. :side:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

finally found the undertaker biker stuff....May 22, 2000


> What do you think?.......... I personally am sickened by this new "biker"
> look.... Why would he want change from the most original persona ever, into
> something that's been done a million times before, and never been
> interesting..... What's next? Bring Stone Cold back as Flash Funk?
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/f5452bca47c3b41c#


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. 

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/e32a4417fee54c2b#



> *Benoit vs. Angle sucked, and tipped off*
> - I was soooo bored during this match, and to make matters worse I actually
> called the ending exactly. Towards the end I told the person I was watching it
> with that Angle was going to win very soon. I said Angle would get the upper
> ...


And some things back then are still true to this day.

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/fa66dc72efd385f8#



> *Why did every one boo scott??*
> in his match aginst HHH





> Umm... Maybe because he sucks?





> Obviously you didn't see the match or watch it carefully enough. Steiners in
> ring performance was dreadful. Now i know HHH's effort has been less than
> stellar lately but this match can't be put on him. He carried a stiff no talent
> perfom like Steiner as good as anyone could have. I feel it was an insult to
> ...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Remember this epic moment





Well typical IWC guy hating on everything


> oops the subject says it all, you must be one of thosee "bandwagon fans" to
> think that raw was great, it was boring , so boring i fell asleep, that big red
> retard is a joke, and that taker vs. rock crap? c'mon enough is enough theey
> better find some reeal talent, i'm sickj of the same "big name" people...
> ...





> Look none of us could see that coming........ Please, it was way to predictible
> and boring. Maybe its time to get some new writers.


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/cbaf75f12fd73542#


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

These old posters seem to be under the impression that trips was a good mic worker.

He wasn't, his promos sucked, it really was the same shit every week to open the show.
The Craptastic McMahon/helmsley faction would come out, Trips would say he'd beat some guy...1...2...3, then he'd say he was the best in the business....he's the game....he's that damn goood...etc.
He was forced down peoples throats but people tend to overlook that. Austin, Rock, Foley, Kurt, Jericho, vince, shane were all better mic workers than he was.

fuck...somebody post that rock parody of hhh promo from the georgia dome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Funny stuff right here! :lmao

I remember back in 99/00 in the chat rooms people would role play their favorite wrestlers but we can't pull those up.


Ten years from now people will be laughing their asses off at the WF Raw threads!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The X-Pac heat I can actually understand. X-Pac is a great worker but he's not a 5 minute cookie cutter match type of guy. Back in the AE X-Pac was doing the same basic matches every night highlighting the same spots and then milked the HELL out of the bronco buster for cheap pops.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> These old posters seem to be under the impression that trips was a good mic worker.
> 
> He wasn't, his promos sucked, it really was the same shit every week to open the show.
> The Craptastic McMahon/helmsley faction would come out, Trips would say he'd beat some guy...1...2...3, then he'd say he was the best in the business....he's the game....he's that damn goood...etc.
> ...


Was this a quote from back then or just you talking BS?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cliffy Byro said:


> These old posters seem to be under the impression that trips was a good mic worker.
> 
> He wasn't, his promos sucked, it really was the same shit every week to open the show.
> The Craptastic McMahon/helmsley faction would come out, Trips would say he'd beat some guy...1...2...3, then he'd say he was the best in the business....he's the game....he's that damn goood...etc.
> ...


HHH seems to have always been overrated on the mic, but he's not bad by any means. His delivery has always been good, although his material is incredibly boring stuff.

Anyway, time to look for more stuff!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, back then the things the fan (Myself included) complained about we'd like today. I was never the biggest fan of Stone Cold but today whenever's he's on I'm always sure to watch it.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> So basically I just didn't want 100 people to predictably jump into this thread and suspend their displeasure for the current wwe product and start talking about how its no different to the attitude era in quality, simply because they've found out that there were a few people who disliked the show back then as well. :side:


I think you are mis-understanding the reason I created this thread. It wasn't in anyway meant to say that today's complaints are fruitless, it was simply to say that the IWC has ALWAYS complained. Eventually it just get's old ya know. 

There IS praise in the alt.pro-wrestling.wwf Google group archive. Just like there IS praise here today on this very forum. 

That said, I think these archived posts are proof enough that if the Attitude Era was happening right now the IWC would be just as critical, if not MORE critical than it was back then. 

There is a saying that "Hater's gonna hate!" Nothing rings more true for any hardcore fan community, whether its wrestling or not.

Does today's product REALLY suck? 4.7 million people per week certainly don't seem to think so. Or else why would they watch? If all of us hardcore fans really are just 10%, then well, we make up a .47 of that rating.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Never knew this happened


> On Byte This, HHH had this to say about his confrontation with Goldberg...
> 
> "Out of nowhere, this was at a licensing convention...We're sitting there
> signing...WCW has also had a booth...At some point, Bill Goldberg decided to
> ...


the wig incident now makes sense


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Clique said:


> Funny stuff right here! :lmao
> 
> I remember back in 99/00 in the chat rooms people would role play their favorite wrestlers but we can't pull those up.
> 
> ...


You sure we can't pull those roleplays up? Enjoy!



> I always wondered what "role-playing" was exactly. I thought Midian - The
> Eyes of the Ministry had just written a fanfiction type thing.
> 
> Hee hee - I now I gotta try this too. But - hmmmm - what to write about?
> ...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thread: WWF is goind Down..History Repeats
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/063ea8a5f68bede2#


> It seems to me that the WWF is pretty much going to allow WCW to take over
> in terms of popular.... They are doing absolutely nothing new and use a
> desperation move of giving the Rock the belt yet again....
> It seems to me that WWF is on the verge of one of these "passing periods"
> ...


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> LOL take that jericho marks


Yeah take that Jericho. One loser didn't like you 10 years ago. What a blow to your credibility.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, this is awesome! Hilarious reading all the complaints. Too lazy to look through it all, but is there any post that talks about "the finger poke of doom"? That would be comedy gold to read about.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Never knew this happened
> 
> 
> the wig incident now makes sense



trips sounds like he's distorting the truth and exaggerating.

He knows Goldberg would rip him to shreds.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kane used to have some bad-ass chokeslams.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I must say, reading back, the IWC of yesterday seemed to have a lot more morons than we do now, and a lot more people complaining, and some hilarious shit being said.

I mean, people complain about the IWC today, but back in 1998-2002 (so far, since that's all I've gotten up to), it was like... wow.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

> If you've read my older post about booking WWF you would see that I
> suggested the HHH/Rock feud end with Rock "killing" HHH via
> sledgehammer.....now the next night on RAW Rock is stripped of the title
> because of murder 1 charges and led off to a maximum security prison. Over
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

I fucking hate the guys that were complaining about Edge and Christian having too many tag title reigns. How many fucking TAG TEAMS do we get nowadays? Huh? HUH? 

They just didn't appreciate what they had


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> and how many stars used those moves before wwf stars used them.
> sting used the scopion deathlock sincehe started wrestling , owen
> didnt use it the whole time he wrestled.
> edge uses the spear which is one of goldbergs moves. edge and
> ...


WHAT?!


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> WHAT?!


Let's deal with this troll of the past. 

OK, first off - Wasn't Eddie's frogsplash a tribute to his old tag team partner that passed away? 

Second, do I need to mention the huge number of wrestlers that regularly use the elbow drop? Do they rip off Macho Man too? 

Third - Ah wait..AHHHH

_*Drowns in a violent sea of stupid*_


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Actual rating numbers don't tell a true story at all. Why? Because the actual ratings numbers don't mean shit. The *real weight behind ratings is the number of HOUSEHOLDS watching at any given point*.
> 
> For example this past Monday RAW averaged 4.7 million households.
> 
> ...


Amigo, you're words are falling on deaf ears. I've been telling people that same thing for the past year since I've been a member here. Yet no matter how much times you say, there's absolutely nothing stopping some thick headed person to go off on a tandrum saying, "Back then ratings were in the high 6's, now they barely struggle to get 3.0"

Case and point.


Fabregas said:


> I simply pointed out there was a difference in the ratings and thats probably an indication of the quality of the tv show.


Falling on deaf ears.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Was this a quote from back then or just you talking BS?


was going to ask the same thing. 

By the way did my rep comment worK?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> undataker to go back to "the dark side" before retiring at next years
> wrestle mania..


This was posted in 2002... lmao at people thinking Taker was retiring back then.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

People have been saying Undertaker is going to retire since 1999.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> I must say, reading back, the IWC of yesterday seemed to have a lot more morons than we do now, and a lot more people complaining, and some hilarious shit being said.
> 
> I mean, people come plain about the IWC today, but back in 1998-2002 (so far, since that's all I've gotten up to), it was like... wow.


I am sure in about ten years people will look back at our posts and wonder what crap we were talking about.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

isn't this the same thing cena fans use to defend him?



> I totally agree with you. Most ppl who criticize Rock ignore the
> fact that he is the reason why WWF is so big now so why fix
> something that isn't broken? Every time I watch Raw or Smackdown
> the pop he receives is always bigger than any other so-called
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/4fc773f6e9a3a82c#


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> OK, first off - Wasn't Eddie's frogsplash a tribute to his old tag team partner that passed away?


Yes, it was Art Barr his tag team partner overseas who passed away used it and Eddie who if I remember right got his first tag team title with him, so he used it in honor. (I coul be wrong I read it in his book more then a few years ago an little detail may be off)


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

psx71 said:


> MODS! Sticky this thread now! This thread is fucking awesome and we cannot afford to lose it :lmao
> 
> I just read a thread where one guy called the Austin/Rocky buildup to Mania 17 one of the worst ever :lmao It's officialy a known fact now that WWE can put on the greatest thing ever on TV and some people would STILL hate it.
> 
> ...



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> >...Hey, I just got an idea for a great new tag team...Naked Mideon and
> >Naked Viscera, with Naked Road Dogg as their manager...ratings, I'm
> >tellin' ya!


Thought he was joking....SADLY he's serious.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Bad Guy said:


> I am sure in about ten years people will look back at our posts and wonder what crap we were talking about.


True, but about 99% of the posts back then were trash... at least now most of the IWC can form sentences and not misspell more than half the words in their post. Some of the matches that we consider classics were being called trash back then... it's really amazing how things have changed.

Maybe Cena does have hope to be looked at and respected as an all time legend like Austin, Rock, Hogan, etc. in the future. I mean he is a huge legend now, but sadly most probably wouldn't admit it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The definitive Why the rock sucks thread:
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/fa1d16a01f625cad#


> >I still haven't heard a good arguement why the Rock is NOT the best
> >entertainer the WWF has ever seen. Maybe it's just a matter of opinion,
> but
> >if you feel concrete about The Rock not being the best ever or that he just
> ...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lot of fools there. Thank god most of them were pretty much wrong.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lot of fools there. Thank god most of them were pretty much wrong.


*Which begs to question, what is tomorrow's generation of fans say when they find an archive of our posts of today?*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> MODS! Sticky this thread now! This thread is fucking awesome and we cannot afford to lose it
> 
> I just read a thread where one guy called the Austin/Rocky buildup to Mania 17 one of the worst ever It's officialy a known fact now that WWE can put on the greatest thing ever on TV and some people would STILL hate it.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Also add in - WHY ARE THEY HATING ON VIKIE GUERRERO SHE DREW LOTS OF HEAT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL The title of the thread was "The Rock's next movie"


> "It's about a man from a parallel universe who finds that, as he goes
> through other universes and kills [the other universe's equivalent of]
> himself, he becomes stronger," Morgan explains. "He's coming into our
> universe to kind of kill himself. Of course, the guy in our universe has
> ...


too bad they went with jet li


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

thats one dam confusing movie I had to read the first part twice to understand what he was on abuot


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> The definitive Why the rock sucks thread:
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/fa1d16a01f625cad#


YES!

Number 7 is great. It's nice to see some things haven't change.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*The Rock has an arsenal of a
collective 5 moves and that includes that thing he does with his tongue during
the mic part. *

Taken from a thread in the middle of 2000. 

I absolutely lost it :lmao some things never change


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol 

Rock got so much hate. He turned out well for himself in the end despite what they said.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Bad Guy said:


> was going to ask the same thing.
> 
> By the way did my rep comment worK?


Yeah it did lol. I saw the pic in the other thread too. Nice one lol.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread only proves how much the rock and cena are similar.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> *The Rock has an arsenal of a
> collective 5 moves and that includes that thing he does with his tongue during
> the mic part. *
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep.

Its just showing that the same things Cena gets criticized for, Rock was back then. But even then, people were criticizing Austin the same way.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao this thread is awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BigWillie54 said:


> This thread only proves how much the rock and cena are similar.


Or how complaining wrestling fans are similar.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep Replace Rock with Cena, Benoit with Rey, Foley with HHH and you got
a post from 2000 transforming to a 2011 post


> I need to rant a little right now. It's been said many times before but i
> hate the fucking Rock. I'm sick and tired of watching this guy get his fame
> handed to him. He doesnt deserve to be champ. He's boring, he is NOT a good
> wrestler and he is MORE predictable then Hulk Hogan ever was!!! I knew
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/4c371c4ddf9c0839#


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's just how things are. Rock/Austin were critizised for the same reasons CEna is now. 
After Rock/Austin left and Cena came in we are doing the same to Cena and wanting Rock/Austin back saying they were gods.

In ten years people in the future will be quoting us laughing at how we hated on Cena who they think is god, and hate on the top face whoever it is ten years from now. 

*mark my words*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Man, this is awesome! Hilarious reading all the complaints. Too lazy to look through it all, but is there any post that talks about "the finger poke of doom"? That would be comedy gold to read about.


Finger poke of doom! Some random stuff from various threads back then.



> Ok, I'll admit it. I marked out. This is awesome!!! The way it should
> always have been! One nWo, not that lame Wolfpac crap!
> Alright, I'm better. Anyways, does anyone know what's up with this?
> And what was with those yellow and black nWo shirts? Lastly, where was
> Savage?





> Why did they let Goldberg get beat up like that. No one came to his rescue
> either. Did any one think Hogan would be champion again? I hate Kevin Nash,
> i hate Lex Luger, and Elizabeth is a whore. Goldberg will recover from this.
> He is the man. Goldberg, DDP, Booker T, Konnan, Sting, and Randy Savage
> ...





> Your a jackass. You got fooled just like Goldberg and all the other wolfpac
> fans.
> nWo 4 life


and :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



> Well Chris,
> I can promise you that I won't be posting next week. I am DONE.
> That really sucked. Not the way they did it, that was pretty good,
> but what they did. *My son actually cried!!! He though out ALL of his
> ...





> Lets hear it for Stable Boy ordering Hogan to honor his contract and wrestle
> Nash.
> YIPPEE!!!!!!!
> The NWO is back and badder than ever!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

these people are losers, least the ppl who poston these forums are normal enough. i can only imagine what some of these dorks are like. FACT is the wwe in 2011 is not fun, whatever ppl say about the attitude era it was fun, it mightnt been a wrestling fans type of entertainment if they like watching boring matches in shitty school halls but it was great tv espeially for 11/12 year olds


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Clique said:


> People have been saying Undertaker is going to retire since 1999.


lol 
this is true, they actually thought that Taker was old and he needs to retire


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Superman Cena ooops I mean Rock
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/21b29a57d3248ae5#


> Is it me or does the Rock win just alittle bit too much.They make him
> look too good.I'm getting tired of watching Raw and Smackdown cause you
> know he's gonna win.He always gets the last shot in.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

:lmao to that guy who marked out for the Fingerpoke.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> Perhaps you're all bullshit. You know dick about the wrestling
> business, and you are trying to spread your stupidity by suggesting that
> the business plays out like one of its far-out storylines. IN CASE YOU
> HAVEN'T NOTICED, WCW HAS BEEN SINKING SINCE AUGUST '97! You're right,
> ...


Russo love!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BEST. THREAD. EVER.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/ca8c6470da907371#
About Rock obviously


> >1)He's always saying funny stuff
> >2)He is considered "Cute"
> 
> >Notice I didn't say because he can wrestle because he CAN'T. He bores
> ...


Okay I am starting to see the flaws in the rock
Feel just like when I found out Santa wasn't real


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Oh God. It _scares _me to think what the viewers of ten years from now will think about Otunga and Mcgillicutty.

GREATEST TAG TEAM EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:faint:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MoneyStax said:


> Oh God. It _scares _me to think what the viewers of ten years from now will think about Otunga and Mcgillicutty.
> 
> GREATEST TAG TEAM EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :faint:


That Genesis of McGuilicuty promo will be looked at the same way as Austin 3:16 promo is looked at now.

:lmao

Now that I think about it, I do wonder what people thought of that promo on the internet (Austin 3:16). The posts don't go back that far.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Best...Thread....Ever!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The rage on April 26th 2000 was epic.




> this is bullshit. i cant believe they actually gave it to a celebrity. i
> mean i like david arquette, but now i just lost respect for the WCW title. i
> really hope that he loses that belt come the next WCW TV show, or i will
> just about forever lose respect for it. oh yeah........SIKE!! haha, david
> ...





> This is the last straw. As of this moment, I have lost all respect for WCW.
> I have visited several internet sites, and have been pretty much convinced
> that the most annoying man in the world, David Arquette-Cox has been crowned
> the new WCW world champ.
> ...


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> don't know if anyone has seen david flair lately, but there are pictures of
> him on the ovw site, and he has really bulked up alot(about 30 lbs. of
> muscle) *,and apparently has made great strides as a wrestler. he's the future of the buisness*


....no comment.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/ca8c6470da907371#
> About Rock obviously
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of these things people are saying are merely opinions. Crazy opinions too but some could be right, others could be wrong. Just because these people are bitching about these "flaws", doesn't make them right.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Therapy said:


> The rage on April 26th 2000 was epic.


:lmao YES! I was meaning to look for Arquette posts.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't got a link, but I remember seeing posts from a message board all the way back in 1992! People then were complaining about how often the WWF title switched hands. Weird stuff.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

This type of stuff is always good for a quick lolz


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> A lot of these things people are saying are merely opinions. Crazy opinions too but some could be right, others could be wrong. Just because these people are bitching about these "flaws", doesn't make them right.


was joking
but the rock haters hate the little kids for cheering him.Sound Familiar?
There was one thread where a guy wanted to kill all the kids but didn't post it because I thought it was very distasteful LOL


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> was joking
> but the rock haters hate the little kids for cheering him.Sound Familiar?
> There was one thread where a guy wanted to kill all the kids but didn't post it because I thought it was very distasteful LOL


Really?

LOL. I think the Internet was alot more crazier then.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't believe it. COMPLAINING about too much main event talent.
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/aea099b53b435ee3#


> It seems that the WWF could end up with a problem of having too many main
> event wrestlers competing for the WWF title. Already there is Angle,
> Benoit, Rock, HHH, Jericho, Kane, Big Show in that league. The Undertaker
> will soon be ready for the big time again as he seems to look in better
> ...


lol raven


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

> You have to take into consideration the fact that if the crew guys were
> playing a different game, it might have changed the whole incident
> drastically. If they brought, say, Monopoly, for example, the fact that
> Monopoly is bigger might have caused them to carry it differently which
> ...


WTF? :|
Posted just a mere few weeks after Owen passed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I always went against the grain of the IWC, even back then. It just tickled me how much everyone hated The Rock, and they even turned on Austin at times. Undertaker is kind of a sacred cow now, but he had many detractors back then as well. 

It just reenforces the notion that the IWC 1) hates whichever stars are the top babyfaces 2) Always think the number 3 company is the best, no questions asked, and 3) thinks they can do this shit better, no matter what.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL, wow the IWC during the Attitude Era.
I remember this cause I was actually around back then (I was like 12-15), and if you think it's a massive bitch-and-moan trollfest nowadays, it was even worse back then because WCW and ECW was still around.
There were also less intelligent blogs about pro wrestling as a business, but tons of half ass sites that mainly posted spoilers/rumors and scattered message boards. 
As far as the WWF/E goes, yes the "Attitude Era" is romanticized now because of all the buzz and attention it received compared to now, but I definitely remember several sentiments:

1.) *Rock fans vs Austin fans was an epic bullsh*t battle of "OMG, that guy isn't better than the other guy.* Austin is more popular! The Rock cuts better promos! Austin is a ******* who can only punch and kick! Rock is a coattail-rider who can only punch and kick!"
And every once and a while, a Y2J or Kurt Angle fan would pop in and call them both overrated, but then promptly get shot down cause quote those two would "never be stars".

2.) *Yes indeed, people LOVED HHH.* It seems crazy now, but there were alot of people railing against The Rock and Austin 'hogging' the main event, so HHH was deemed the guy unfairly on the outside looking in despite of all his know connections to the Kliq and being trust into the spotlight as the leader of DX after HBK had to leave because of the back injury. In fact, most of the hate I noticed HHH getting back then was more from WCW fans who felt like DX was just "copying" the NWO and trying to pull off what they wre doing, but in a much more juvenile fashion.
However, once Austin and Rocky started to get fazed out of the product, and HHH started dominating the main event scene, the IWC grew tired of him as well. Marrying Steph didn't help matters either. Then once you hit that year (I think it was '04) where he legit buried RVD and Booker T, and HHH because a monster heel to the IWC. Figures.

3.Tag team divisions actually matter to the WWE back then, there was a bunch of message board feuding about who was better, the Hardyz, E&C, or the Dudleyz. I think E&C won most of the TLC matches, but I clearly remember people thinking Edge and Christian were the weakest team and would have the least amount of success if they split up (*future Edge laughs hysterically). *

4.) *Being a mark for a fed was probably the biggest instigator of message board flame wars*.
If may be hard to imagine now because the WWE essentially have no competition (sorry TNA, it's true right now), but back then even while WCW was on the downturn, it was still seen as competition until about a year before it was brought out. And just like ROH, ECW was sorta there as the alternate the 'hardcore/underground' fans watched. Therefore between '97-'99, there was plenty of "WCW sux/WWF sux/ECW sux" crap everywhere. Don't get me wrong, there were plenty of causal fans who watched more than one fed and didn't argue about it.
But fans who only liked one fed would go off kayfabe like "ECW is stupid and dangerous and cheap. WCW only had the NWO and those crappy lucha guys. WWF is just a fad, people will get over Austin soon." It was pretty brutal at times. 

Yep, alot of the same arguments are happening now about somewhat similar people.
I can definitely see parallels between Rock/Cena, Punk/Y2J etc.
But Hindsight is 20/20. I'm sure everyone here will have something embarrassing posted in an archive 10 years from now as well.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> The Rock's German suplex on Chris Benoit (RAW 07/08/00) was sloppy and
> downright dangerous. The Rock should immediately be sent south to work on
> his technique before his lack of skill and ability causes someone serious
> injury.
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt....read/thread/2c7ad83a1f380922/c9e5cc91774764f4

happens at the 5:55 mark


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> http://groups.google.com/group/alt....read/thread/2c7ad83a1f380922/c9e5cc91774764f4
> 
> happens at the 5:55 mark


man...that was kinda fucked up..reminds me of this

http://youtu.be/l20ZFd9X9AA?t=8m20s


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Firstly, please mods, this has to be sticky-ed now. :lmao

Secondly, I get the impression that only kids like the product and that the adults are there to moan. The adults in the links appear to hate the Attitude Era. So read these 2 statements, one now, one in 10 years time....

- We kids liked the Attitude Era, but dislike the PG Era and are laughing at the adults that hated the Attitude Era
- We kids liked the PG Era, but dislike the [Future] Era and are laughing at the adults that hated the PG Era

Even though a lot of Cena fans are 6 to 13, in 5 years time, they'll be on this forum and will be laughing at the posts made in 2011.... :hmm:


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Seems like nothing changed. Some of those threads are hilarious. Lol'd at the one of them predicting who ran over Austin, I guess Rikishi was certainly a surprise lmao.

^^ I agree that this needs to be stickied.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This Prototype guys sounds cool
From Sep 25 2000



> If you don't know who the Prototype is, he is a wrestler from UPW who is
> very talented and very soon, he will be wrestling a dark match at a coming
> RAW in Southern California, along with some other UPW wrestlers who have
> been signed by the WWF. WWF has signed over 12 wrestlers from the UPW
> ...





> A few weeks ago I caught a documentary type show on the Discovery Channel (I
> think) about pro-wrestling and they featured wrestlers from UPW, Prototype
> being among them. Man, what a bod!! And he looked pretty good in the ring
> too. I don't think it'll be too long before we see him in the televised
> matches.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> This Prototype guys sounds cool
> From Sep 25 2000


That was Cena, right? It would be hilarious for him to get beat at SS and come back with that gimmick.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> This Prototype guys sounds cool
> From Sep 25 2000





> Man, what a bod!! And he looked pretty good in the ring


You dare to say this today and you get stoned to death by marks...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> This Prototype guys sounds cool
> From Sep 25 2000


Here is that Discovery Channel segment


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread has taken on a life of its own! Glad to see others are contributing with awesome tidbits from the Vintage IWC!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Superman Cena ooops I mean Rock
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/21b29a57d3248ae5#


You really do hate The Great One don't you? Every post you have made in the thread is about The Rock..


Anyway back on topic, this just shows IWC will never change and they will always hate the top guys and always love mid carders that no-one will remember like Dolph Zigler or Zack Ryder.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Not gonna lie, if Cena came back as the Prototype, I'd be an instant fan.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Here is that Discovery Channel segment


Who would've thought this guy would become the man he is today.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

nah love the rock 

here some austin hate


> It's only been a week and I tired of his shit already. The only thing he
> does is cuss and stun,cuss,stun, cuss somemore,drink a beer,cuss,stun,
> flip you off, stun,cuss,cuss.
> That shit is wacked. Man, he needs a new gimmick. Maybe he could come
> acrosss like Arn ANderson. Talk shit but In a smooth mannor.


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/a1a1eae631868241#


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FINALLY reactions to rikishi running over austin


> Rikishi Did It ! Nobody guessed it or came close . What is with the
> racism angle ? Doesn't Vince know about the WCW racism lawsuit ? This
> is going to get some Major Heat , I mean real life heat . Did you hear
> the pop Hogan recieved when Rikishi said his name ? Rikishi vs Austin
> ...





> rikishi? totally blind sided me, but when you think about it, it does make
> sense. i mean, rikishi was new to the WWF at that time, so he knew that his
> character would not get main event status. so, in order for his people to
> gain the recognition they deserve, he takes out the top guy to make room for
> ...





> Who the hell gives a damn about an Austin/Rikishi feud? Ok, so chalk
> another one up to Vince for surprising the smart marks, but Jesus, this
> is the dumbest angle ever. Rikishi gets cheap pops for rubbing his ass
> in peoples' faces. He's NOT "main-event" enough to be remotely
> ...





> Where are all you experts at now?
> 
> I remember posts such as, "Mick Foley did it", "Billy Gunn did it," Hell, I
> even thought Debra did it. Nobody in this whole usenet saw this one coming,
> ...


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

As can be seen i actually used some of those old pre IWC opinions as my new sig but it just goes to show that you never realise what you have until its gone because for all the people that would give their right nut to have Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Triple H circa 1999-2001, The Undertaker when he worked a proper schedule, Mick Foley and a masked Kane all back and wouldn't say a word. The reality is that in about ten years when John Cena has gone the people who are fans of his now will proclaim the great days of when he was on top just like people do now with old "Attitude Era" wrestlers no longer around.

Another reality is that wrestling is so much better to watch before you hit 21 years old and that being younger makes you enjoy it so much more which is why i can still look back to 1991 as a truly great year in WWE or any point in between The Royal Rumble in 1996 and WrestleMania 17 as the greatest time in WWE history. It isn't just WWE though because i look back on WCW fondly in between 1990 and 1993 with Sting as the main man and then again in between the debut of Scott Hall in 1996 and Sting dropping the World title in 1998 in the same vein because i was at an age where everything seemed so great in the wrestling world.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It annoys me greatly that people took a great idea (delving into history) and instead of just enjoying the hilarity, everyone has to turn it into a statement about today. Taking it way too far and overthinking things. Just because Rock is loved now doesn't mean Cena will be. After all, how often did Rock or Austin as top face get boo'd by a significant portion of the audience?

Here's the ultimate in hypocritical ironies: The thing I hate most about the IWC is how much they _really hate the IWC._


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> It annoys me greatly that people took a great idea (delving into history) and instead of just enjoying the hilarity, everyone has to turn it into a statement about today. Taking it way too far and overthinking things. Just because Rock is loved now doesn't mean Cena will be. After all, how often did Rock or Austin as top face get boo'd by a significant portion of the audience?
> 
> Here's the ultimate in hypocritical ironies: The thing I hate most about the IWC is how much they _really hate the IWC._


I think its very safe to say that we'll all love John Cena in ten years. Yeah that's pretty much guaranteed. Just like Rock and Austin were hated for only knowing "five moves." It's easy to see the similarities--because there really there!

But the last part of your post is what really needs to be driven home. The IWC (and any hardcore fan community) cannot and never will be pleased as a whole. 

Someone will always be there ready to bitch. It's what makes this place so much fun. Your either "with us or your against us" is the mentality of most wrestling critics. No pun intended by the way.

I mean look at this post from earlier today!

Is it just me or has The Rock turned annoying 

The man hasn't done shit since WrestleMania... how in the world is he annoying?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I lost all hope for people being satisfied when people were already turning on Punk after the 6/27 promo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> It annoys me greatly that people took a great idea (delving into history) and instead of just enjoying the hilarity, everyone has to turn it into a statement about today. Taking it way too far and overthinking things. Just because Rock is loved now doesn't mean Cena will be. After all, how often did Rock or Austin as top face get boo'd by a significant portion of the audience?
> 
> Here's the ultimate in hypocritical ironies: The thing I hate most about the IWC is how much they _really hate the IWC._


I also love the fact they seem to forget that when that did happen to the Rock they turned him heel back then whereas Cena is a sacred cow of kiddy dollars they are terrified to lose. Also, the WWE back then appealed to their true target audience where they seem more worried about attracting casuals now and alienating the older demographic that has been the back bone of the industry. Though to be fair, everyone is doing that now... it is more important to appeal to the "mainstream" instead of fill a niche. It's ruined a lot of entertainment as a whole.

There are some parallels, but overall the IWC is far more level headed then back then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish this archive went back further than 98. Some of the usenet archives go back to the early 80s!


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> I lost all hope for people being satisfied when people were already turning on Punk after the 6/27 promo.


This.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

These guys must of been hardcore geeks


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm seriously expecting a "But the Rock shows up EVERY WEEK!" argument to all the hate.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> I wish this archive went back further than 98. Some of the usenet archives go back to the early 80s!


I know right! I guess we should be thankful we can go back this far!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

My early memories of the IWC were people hating on HBK, but Bret was kinda on the good side of the IWC, Bret put soo many people over and lost clean back then where as most faces even to this day dont and are hated for it by the IWC. Shawn Michaels threw a tantrum when he couldnt get his own way and thats a fact, you can see it on camera alot!

Thing is the IWC dont like wrestler who bomb into a company and trample over everyone, Rock started getting love during his last days as a heel becuase he was putting people over, if you want to be a face of a company and be in the IWC good books, loose clean dont be cocky or cheesey and put people over every once and a while. theres nothing the IWC hate more than someone who cant loose clean and strikes down men with their combo move set every match... 

So much is what I have gathered through my 15 years of messege boarding and forum using


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

This thread only proves that the IWC's mentality has always been to bash everything currently going on. Some quotes prove how wrong people truly are, almost all the time. Thinking they know what they talk about. 

Bottom line is this: The Rock, Austin, Taker, Jericho, HHH, DX, Cena, Del Rio, Ziggler, Test, etc never sucked. There were idiots with their opinions because they simply want "wrestler X" to be pushed instead. The idea of these discussion boards is to discuss pro wrestling and what we think about it etc. but what we really do is try and see how we can make it better. It's how this system works, If we all loved everything, there wouldnt be anything to discuss, thus the wrestling fan cynic (who deep down actually loves it all or else they wouldnt watch and dont give me that its a habit excuse)would just changethe channel. 

Fans just think they can book things as well, and generally they think they can do it better. These old posts prove that's the case, not that the "attitude era isn't as great as you thought lolz"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> nah love the rock
> 
> here some austin hate
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/a1a1eae631868241#


Someone needs to make an Austin Meme that says :

ENTER.

CUSS. STUN.

LEAVE.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that 13-14 years from now people will be looking at Cena in the same light that we do Austin & Rock now

Also at that point, how long had the Rock & Austin been in the WWF? Cena has been in the WWE near 10 years now


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, even during what many thought to be the greatest era of all time, people bitched about it... And I cant wait for in 10 years when they're all saying how great cena was compared the the new 'crap' face of the company :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

made me laugh
thread titled "austin sickens me to watch!


> how long will the crowd continue to cheer for that gay stunner move? not
> long!! the guy cant even get around. I used to hope to run into his lame ass
> on the street one day to show him what an ass whoopin really was and now I
> just feel sorry for him.


my dad hated austin too, Would make me like him even more


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Wait..you people are actually surprised by any of this? Or did you really think everyone back then unanimously loved the product and all the wrestlers and thought it was perfect, come on...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Biggest thread I found with over 200 responses
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/44fbacb46f2e839d#
"women getting hit by men in the WWF"

classy first response


> I think if women want true equality they should stop pissing when they get
> clumped by angry manfolk when they get in their business ;-D


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hazzard said:


> Wait..you people are actually surprised by any of this? Or did you really think everyone back then unanimously loved the product and all the wrestlers and thought it was perfect, come on...


I'm not surprised by the fact that there's some hate... it's only natural. There's always something you can be hyper-critical about in anything, and the attitude era, 1998-2001, are no exceptions.

I'm just surprised that 95% of the posts are comprised of hate a lot worse than I would have ever thought.

This quote really sums it up perfectly, "You truly don't know what you have until it's gone".


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Found some gold
Who will be the big stars in 10 years from the current crop of
wrestlers. 
nov 2000
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/b2504f0e4dd569ed#



> Christian
> Edge
> Jericho
> Angle
> ...





> to me the transition is the most interesting thing in wrestling right now.
> 
> well, I sure hope Triple H is around in 10 years. he'd be at the end of his
> career, but with good health and his brain there's no telling how far he can go
> ...





> You honestly believe the Rock will be a big movie star in 10 years? I seriously
> doubt it, sure he will have a bigger role in Hollywood than Hulk Hogan (but
> thats not saying much), but I don't think he'll become that big a star....just
> my gut feeling.





> n my opinion, the top stars in 10 years time will be (and compared to
> current stars):
> 
> 1. Jeff Hardy (next shawn michaels)
> ...


the test thing is so fucking sad



> Matt Hardy, I think, has a better shot at a long-range singles career.
> Jeff will be lucky to be walking ten years from now.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

How in the hell did *TEST* get so much IWC love back then?! They really did just hate everyone who was on top.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Test was Alex Riley of the AE without the cool intro music to get the false pop. Everyone swore he was going to be huge one day and there he would go strollin down to the ring and do..... .... Nothing of importance.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

the austin hate is pretty funny
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/4019266767be8af0#


> h3 is wayyyy to much for austin to handle, what a snore fest that match will
> be. i can see it now austin will come out with his fat ass old forest gump
> looking leg braces and try to get in the ring (this will take 5 min alone
> for him to try to get his big fat ass up) then h3 will have to carry him
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/63f0d1c3d01d0a64#


> If the WWF has Austin Beat HHH cleanly for the title I WILL NEVER
> WATCH THE WWF AGAIN. I mean come on, a fat out of shape red neck that
> does not have an drop of wrestling ability beating the best man in
> wrestling Today, maybe of all time. The wwf has gone too far this time.
> ...


too good
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/26a9dabe5fc612f4#


> If Austin beats Triple H cleanly at Survivor Series it will truly show to me
> that the writers have no intelligence at all. Austin is only a mid-carder
> after his injury. I thought he was gonna fall down the ramp on Smackdown
> when he was running toward the ring.
> ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RockCold said:


> How in the hell did *TEST* get so much IWC love back then?! They really did just hate everyone who was on top.


They seemed to like HHH (and rightfully so, he was awesome back in 2000).


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Initial thoughts on the artist formerly known as K-kwick



> I saw him in dark matches before Raw and Smackdown in Phoenix in September.
> First time I had ever seen a dark match nobody get the crowd going like he
> did. He even got the arena to shout "1, 2, 3" for him. He impressed me.
> I'm excited to see how he does in front of the camera.





> I saw him last night he is agreat wrestler





> its official...i now mark for him. This guy rocks!!!





> Yup, last night was the first ive ever seen of k-kwik, and i was
> impressed.
> 
> That whole rap thing is terrible.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

> n my opinion, the top stars in 10 years time will be (and compared to
> current stars):
> 
> 1. *Jeff Hardy (next shawn michaels)*
> ...


:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

jesus for those of you browsing the archive watchout for a massive amount of trolling during the last years of 2000

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/08a39a46516b2966#
found a good rant



> Ok, I have stood aside too long. For any of you idiots who think that that
> song from Armaggedon is "The End", then obviously you don't know Jim
> Morrison from Van Morrison. Being that throughout my high school existence
> my best friend was a Doors fiend I know this to be true. "The End" was his
> ...


so is the reality era not good? LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> In my opinion these are the wrestlers that we should one day see as world
> champion in the WWF.
> 
> WRESTLERS PROBABILITY
> ...


MORE TEST LOVE!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

rjsbx1 said:


> MORE TEST LOVE!


:lmao 1 world champion on that list.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

And this little dandy on a thread of wrestlers who deserve pushes in the year 1999



> Test. *This guys gimmick is good as anyone, the next HBK perhaps and his music is good too.* he needs a
> singles compitition push. I dont care If he doesn't talk but just make him
> wrestle.
> 
> ...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jarret? holy shit the one guy I do truly dislike


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Man what an EPIC thread. This needs to be required reading for all WF members. .


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> trips sounds like he's distorting the truth and exaggerating.
> 
> He knows Goldberg would rip him to shreds.


Goldberg is fucking pussy who got beat down backastage by jericho!

his inring badass persona is not gonna help him backstage in a brawl!

and u need to go way HHH hater!!




kokepepsi said:


> Never knew this happened
> 
> 
> the wig incident now makes sense


what wig incident? what are u referring to?


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Man what an EPIC thread. This needs to be required reading for all WF members. .


why


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW a lot of Austin fans were Butthurt in 2000 that the rock was soaring in popularity surpassing austin that they started bashing on the rock so bad even wishing death on him!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did anyone predict Devon would be the biggest thing in wrestling?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Reactions to Royal Rumble 2001



> Awesome ppv, I loved every minute of it, except the last minute.
> 
> Austin winning the Rumble is almost as bad as if Hogan came back to the
> WWF and wrestled for a month or two.
> ...





> as if he deserved it...he's worthless...how predictable....at least everyone
> knows WCW is a joke, but now its official....WWF SUCKS TURDS....i wouldn't be
> this pissed off if honky tonk man had won...kane fights almost the entire match
> and never gets any respect or belts anyway, and he loses to that overrated
> ...





> agreed, Kane would've been the kewl choice.....helluva performance for the
> big man tho
> what was it 55min straight, he definitely worked hard enuf for it, oh well
> give it
> to the guy who takes 5 sec to blade himself, whupty-fuckin-do......





> Was it just me or did the Royal Rumble really suck this year? I'm starting
> to get sick of Austin, Rock, HHH or Undertaker winning all the main events
> at major PPV's. When are they gonna let Kane win one? He deserves the belt
> and probably should've won the rumble.





> > Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho
> 
> I truly thought this match was superb, as I expected it to be.. though I
> didn't see any of their WCW work, I am told that their matches against each
> ...





> The man [kane] works his ass off only to lose to a guy in the ring for two minutes
> with bad knees.


actually a good point


> Sheesh, I knew this was coming. Vince put Kane over, BIG. Kane is NOT
> going to be main eventing Wrestlemania, because, as good as he is in the
> ring, he doesn't garner a huge amount of fan interest, but he was in the
> Royal Rumble for over 60 minutes, and that would be enough to make
> ...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

This is actually the best thread on this site, it's so funny and entertaining, I wish we could complain about having 'too many main eventers'.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

This is funny 
Hilarious Undertaker column


> The Calloway Garage Sale
> By Tommy Rock
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ansh92 (Jul 3, 2011)

wow it's interesting that they used to compare the popularity between rock austin and hogan.
both rock and austin were recognize as biggest draw in even 1999


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trollin around the WCW archives. (might as well add more lulz to this thread)



> *HOGAN FOR PRESIDENT!!Nov 17 1998, 4:00 am*
> After watching tonight's (Monday's) broadcast, I really got pumped up
> watching Hollywood Hulk Hogan talk about his politcal career.
> Call me crazy, but I think the guy can be president! I think he can do
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao



> *Hogan to hang up his tights! Nov 23 1998, 4:00 am*
> 
> Just read a report from Bob Ryder of 1wrestling.com that Hulk Hogan will
> be announcing his retirement in the coming weeks on the Jay Leno show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this guy saw the JBL inside bradshaw



> Bradshaw has always been underrated since ghe arrived. i mean common he was
> undefeated for ages and no belt? they finally teamed him with ron simmons
> and got a formidable tag tem...but i still hope he gets some singles gold.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Holy shit we think that the IWC is bad today but it was much worse back then, the Internet surely was full of trolls and idiots back then.

This thread is gold, I hope it never dies.

I've always heard that The Rock was hated on almost like Cena is now with the whole "repeating the same catchphrases thing" and "only appealing to women and kids" etc but I never seen any proof until I entered this thread.

Like many of you have said, it's interesting how Triple H was loved back then and was hated from 2002 to 2005, I'm also shocked by the hate on The Undertaker, not really surprised by the hate on the Biker gimmick since a lot of people didn't like that change but they were hating on him in 1998/1999 too.

Another thing that surprised me is how Jericho was hated in his first couple of years in the WWF, for some reason I always thought that people considered him to be The Rock's successor or something.

One of the funniest posts was that one where it siad that Jeff hardy would be the next Shawn Michaels :lmao :lmao :lmao

I wonder what the IWC in 10/15 years will say about our posts today, will they think we are crazy for hating on Orton and Cena?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

well I just found a thread about woman
What ever happend to the manager named Woman ? 
Feel a little awkard


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

> She's either married or lives with Benoit. She's got a child with Benoit.
> That's why he and Kevin Sullivan have so much heat. Benoit stole his wife.


He didn't just steal your wife Kevin Sullivan... well you know the rest...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> well I just found a thread about woman
> What ever happend to the manager named Woman ?
> Feel a little awkard


Yeah I can't help but feel a bit uncomfortable sometimes when I read something about Eddie or Benoit.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

> A day in the life of WCW's Tony Schiavone"
> By Jimmy XCite, used with permission.
> 
> (8:00 am--Tony Schiavone's alarm clock goes off)
> ...


Pure comedy!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

And people give Cole a hard time? Go back and listen to Tony "Greatest Night Ever" Schiavonne!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao That was pure genius.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WWF fans actually know the WWF sucks

The thoughts of a WCW fan


> Certain things seem inexplainable until you look further inbetween the
> lines. This is certainly true of the double standards WWF fans have
> when discussing WCW. Bob Ryder just wrote about his in Notes From Bob
> if you would like more background on the subject. He couldn't find an
> ...


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

People back then didnt know that hak was the sandman.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

robertdeniro said:


> This is funny
> Hilarious Undertaker column


:lmao :lmao
Hm, guess he must've watched that DVD at some point between then and now


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

While this thread is awesome and probably enlightening for younger posters to read, I can't help but get the impression that a lot of people are looking at this entirely the wrong way. These posts should be a perfect demonstration of the fact that most of the stuff that happened during the Attitude Era sucked. Just like most of the things that happen during the current era suck. This is because 90% of _everything_ is terrible.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SturgeonsLaw

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon's_law

A lot of people in this thread are looking back through rose-colored nostalgia glasses, calling these posts "stupid" and "idiotic" because they were criticizing something that is looked upon as fantastic today, thanks to those same rose-colored glasses. Guess what? Steve Austin actually _was_ stale at times. The Rock actually _was_ overpushed, repetitive and involved in loads of tired angles. Guys like Essa Rios actually _were_ tragically overlooked talent that never got a fair shake. These are not baseless complaints from Ye Olden Tymes of the internet, they are valid criticisms of a show filled with problems, just as they are valid today.

Yes, there are loads of comparisons to the modern product in these criticisms. That's because both products are _heavily_ flawed, not because we can't comprehend the greatness of the modern era. If people look back at John Cena as a legend in ten years, it will be because of the same nostalgia bias that leads people to believe that Steve Austin shit out a golden egg every time he entered a wrestling ring in the late 90s.

The lesson being learned here should be that pretty much everything has sucked, does suck and will continue to suck. Life is about being entertained by the 10% that doesn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> While this thread is awesome and probably enlightening for younger posters to read, I can't help but get the impression that a lot of people are looking at this entirely the wrong way. These posts should be a perfect demonstration of the fact that most of the stuff that happened during the Attitude Era sucked. Just like most of the things that happen during the current era suck. This is because 90% of _everything_ is terrible.
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SturgeonsLaw
> 
> ...


There have been eras in wrestling (not the attitude era mind you) where the split has been way higher than 90%-10%.

I do think that the WWE putting so much programming on TV per week (which I guess you can really say started with Raw, and then 12 PPVs a year) dilutes the product and increases the crap-great percentage exponentially.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Paul Heyman and the WWF 
Feb 2001


> He's booked good matches. He also managed to get his dipshit (No offence ECW
> fans but umm accept it) federation into prominence. If he hadn't lost his
> regular TV slot, ratings figures show he would have surpassed WCW. He's
> worth snapping up just to make sure WCW don't get him.





> Unless Heyman has a ton of new ideas, it's not really a great idea to pick
> him up. The WWF is stagnant, and if Heyman can get him out of it, great.
> If he can't, why bother? WCW stealing away Vince Russo certainly didn't
> help them, so would the WWF be helped by picking up a booker who has already
> ...





> Thanks. I've read so many comments which liken him to being the WWF
> savior. If he was so great, why is his business in trouble? It doesn't
> sound like he could translate his great ideas into a profitable
> organization. If he hasn't produced any great angles in several years, it
> isn't a stretch to think he might be unable to do so in the WWF.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The WCW Fans sound the more intellectual bunch.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> Goldberg is fucking pussy who got beat down backastage by jericho!
> 
> his inring badass persona is not gonna help him backstage in a brawl!
> 
> ...


Never happened, chris only got him in a headlock because he knew that if he let go Goldberg would kill him.


----------



## Arizona Killer (Aug 4, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In ten years, the IWC will be talking about how shit the new top guy is compared to how Cena was. :lmao


Wouldn't bet on it unless the new top guy is Hornswoggle. Cena is fuckin horrendous by any measure.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> Certain things seem inexplainable until you look further inbetween the
> lines. This is certainly true of the double standards WWF fans have
> when discussing WCW. Bob Ryder just wrote about his in Notes From Bob
> if you would like more background on the subject. He couldn't find an
> ...


That WCW fan has a point actually...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread really does need to be stickied. It's just great lol.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Btw, was I the only one who saw that guy claiming that Pokémon is nothing but a Magic rip off? :lmao


----------



## The-619 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks to the OP, I've only been around on wrestling forums since 2004 so this is pretty awesome!


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/da13971bed78356f/9527f5e0702d5f75?lnk=gst&q=+Wrestlemania+17#9527f5e0702d5f75



> 10. E&C vs Dudleyz vs Hardyz - TLC III - Smackdown
> 9. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle - Submission Match - Backlash
> 8. E&C vs The Dudleyz vs The Hardyz - TLC II - WrestleMania 17
> 7. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle - Smackdown
> ...


TLC ranked that Low fpalm


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Here is that Discovery Channel segment


Why does that promo and goofy hair with the jacked body remind me of the big O?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Here is that Discovery Channel segment


:lmao

How could Cena say all that without bursting out laughing?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> WWF fans actually know the WWF sucks
> 
> The thoughts of a WCW fan


Back than that was exactly true. 

You gotta admit even today people who are*really really* into the WWE will defend anything. I'm sure even the Katie Vick storyline had morons defending it.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I just spent the opening 3 hours at work reading this thread... best day ever.

Dougfisher, consider yourself repped sir.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

The Rock hate seems stupid. he was a decent wrestler and he put people over, sounds to me like people hated his fans. The only true reason they could have for hating him could be how he was super pushed in late 2000, that must have been annoying.

However looking back this austin hate............ it seems justified ! Seriously look back and watch austin and take the things said about him into consideration and it will change your view.

I think a good reason why people moaned aboutt he attitude era back then because it was SOOOOO different to traditional wrestling 5 years prior they had been used to watching. You had to admit hardcore fans might have looked at the attitude era in disgust.

Kinda like us hating this PG era i suppose........


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I think this just might break the forums. Nov 10th, 1999
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that to this.


People like to think Austin was perfect and was soooo loved. Trust me, there were people during that time who were sick of him. I was one of them; that comment about the stunner was dumb though.

Iwc hates the rock as a face then sucks him off as a heel, that's the way its always been...


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> WWF fans actually know the WWF sucks
> 
> The thoughts of a WCW fan


I see a few parasites here agreeing with these comments.
Theyre actually full of shit and that article is too.

Not going to take the time to explain myself atm, but if anybody doesn't see how and wants it explained, then I will.




Cliffy Byro said:


> The WCW Fans sound the more intellectual bunch.


not really, WCW fans are largely the 90s equivalent of today's die hard PG era fans, in no small part because WCW was the 90s equivalent of today's PG era. Ted Turner always insisted on family friendly entertainment.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

that Prototype promo from Cena was by far the best promo he has done in recent times 50% man 50% machine :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Some pre Wrestlemania 17 discussion
Will HHH do the JOB vs Undertaker?



> >The Undertaker is 8-0 for Wrestlemania PPVs. Will HHH end his winning
> >streak?
> 
> I have a feeling he will... HHH rarely loses...sigh





> This is a PPV...HHH never loses





> I have a feeling UT will job to HHH at WM
> How many other big stars have had to job to HHH at pay per views? why not
> add UT to the list





> Who's to say this won't be Taker's last Wrestlemania? Maybe HHH will show some
> class and let Taker have the spotlight.....ok... I just realized who we're
> talking about. HHH thinks of himself first, last and always.





> Let's see: Both will bleed, Trip will take a big bump and it will end in
> a DQ somehow.....
> 
> I'm just wondering if one of them will be the "bigger" man and actually
> job to the other. Could happen; both are known to be team players.....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What Happened to Wrestling?
LOL


> I have watched wrestling since the mid-80s and what is going on now is NOT
> wrestling. It is a bunch of talk! I am so sick of all these millions of crappy
> storylines. I like the classic wrestling when a match was between two guys with
> no run-in help. It lasted 20 minutes and was good entertaining wrestling. Tag
> ...


Let me translate for you Attitude marks

I have watched wrestling since the mid-90s and what is going on now is NOT
wrestling. It is a bunch of PG talk! I am so sick of all these millions of PG
storylines. I like the classic wrestling when a match was between two guys with
some run-in help. It lasted 20 minutes and was good entertaining wrestling. Tag
Teams were huge! The Dudley boyz, Edge and Christian, Hardyz, Acoylotes, New age outlaws, Too Cool, etc. They were all great. Now who do we have? A bunch of
fancy dressed, big talking PG pansies.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is legit unbelievable. 

And I wish everybody looks at this and stops comparing this era to others. The similarities are fucking jaw-dropping. 

I nominate this greatest thread of all time.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is legit unbelievable.
> 
> And I wish everybody looks at this and stops comparing this era to others. The similarities are fucking jaw-dropping.
> 
> I nominate this greatest thread of all time.


I've been saying it a really long time. Thank goodness I finally found the old archive USENET boards. 

Hell even go back and look at complaints from 2002 to 2004, they exactly the same, just the names and situations have changed. 

The IWC has never been happy with the current product at the time. We (as well as other hardcore fan communities) are hard to please. This thread proves that.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesomee Thread, well spent 2 hours.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pervis said:


> I see a few parasites here agreeing with these comments.
> Theyre actually full of shit and that article is too.
> 
> Not going to take the time to explain myself atm, but if anybody doesn't see how and wants it explained, then I will.
> ...


completley wrong on all fronts.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't let this thread die!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> He didn't just steal your wife Kevin Sullivan... well you know the rest...


We know, we know. 



















To soon? :ns


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

The IWC will never be satisfied.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The shitting of The Two Man Power Trip begins:



> > McMahon better do something cuz this sucks...HHH/SCSA are getting old and it
> > sucks you can't have one match anymore without the weapons.





> HHHHHmmmmm, sorta sounds like WCW in their final days with that idiot
> Steiner and his pipe eh? What ever happened to good matches...is there
> no skill left in pro-wrestling?





> No skills left when the older wrestlers are stealing the spotlight from the
> younger wrestlers. I think HHH and SCSA is doing that now like Hogan did in
> the WCW.





> I notice a difference. And WWF is the only wrestling I've ever
> watched--of and on during the Shawn Michaels/DX days and regularly since
> around Summer Slam 2000. Never saw ECW and the two or three times I
> tuned in to WCW, it wasn't as exciting as WWF. I like HHH. He could
> ...





> It's really not appropriate that Triple Ache & Austink are Tag Champs.
> Ya know who should really be the Champs? A folding Chair and that
> damn sledge! They're the one who keep finishing off the opposition.
> Ache and Austink just pin by proxy.
> ...


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow it took like ages to read through all this. Very interesting indeed.

Shocking? not so much really. A few days ago I kinda got this feeling that AE people felt the same way we might think about PG era right now. And yes they do. But of course at least half of the time people on the net spend bitching. We love doing that. 

It's kinda what people do. And you can't say just here. We do it all the time. So no I'm not surprised one bit that they bitched and moaned as they did. 

If there is love there must be hate. These things are balancing themselves out that way. Makes perfect sense to me. 

Now as far as that Cena prototype thing goes there is just one thing I have to say about that:

:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Newsflash - WCW Fans Aren't Watching the WWF 



> Raw on Monday drew a 4.98 rating and 7.7 share. The peak rating was for the
> main event at a 5.62. Chyna vs. Trish Stratus and the McMahon family
> interview both also did well at 5.3s. First hour had the usual growth. The
> numbers at this point show that Raw has now picked up virtually no viewers
> ...





> >Question to the group: Why aren't WCW fans watching the WWF?
> 
> Oh where do we begin, how about:
> 
> ...


Long thread with 167 replies


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

the wwf fans sound like 7 year olds,

compare the grammar of the wwf fans to the articulate wcw fans.

im not suprised they never crossed over to wwf.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

More Test love really? LOL


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

> 4)Elevating new people. Who the fuck are they trying to fool? ANything
> can happen, true. However, it usually results in HHH looking bigger and
> better than anyone else. Now, I like HHH, but good god damn give
> someone else a shot. I figured when he got the IC title that it would
> ...


What the hell?? is this true?

was it suppose to be austin vs rikishi actually??


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

So Undertaker in 2001 was over the hill and broken down !!
IWC will never change.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> So Undertaker in 2001 was over the hill and broken down !!
> IWC will never change.


u need to get off the undertaker bandwagon!

he is/was/will always be boring.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> u need to get off the undertaker bandwagon!
> 
> he is/was/will always be boring.


typical HHH mark.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No, THIS is a HHH mark


> Oh well, looks like HHH's injury is official. I hope that the guy gets
> better ASAP, he's a credit to professional wrestling and in my view has been
> the best and most entertaining heel I have ever sen in the WWF. If you ask
> me, HHH was STILL the main heel despite Austin being WWF Champion as he did
> ...


LOOOOLLLLL tazzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL
Actually i liked HHH in 2000/2001
since his return in 2002 he is boring as hell.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> in 10 years everyone is gonna look back on 2010 WWE and go. Cena was awesome he cut those great comedy promos about poop and talked like a baby. I loved how he won the title every 2 weeks man I miss it. I remember the greatness of the Nexus man they were so great they were the best stable of all time. I remember when Raw had those guest hosts all those great celebrity hosts were so cool they need to bring it back. WWE PG was the best era of all time the Attitude Era was lame to much violence and not enough comedy.
> 
> This is what is gonna happen in 10 years when people look back on WWE PG


In ten years the kids who grew up with Cena will be the IWC.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well people tend to like the eras they started to watch WWE/WWF. Most fans here probably started watching back in the Attitude Era so they praise it when ever they can.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Divas hate back then



> What's up with this title.. Chyna won it at Wrestlemania and hasnt defended
> it since, and she's gone as well.. I know it's a pretty useless title to
> begin with.. and none of the women can wrestle really... is this title
> gone for good? Or do they plan on bringing it back someday.. If i had my
> ...


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Well people tend to like the eras they started to watch WWE/WWF. Most fans here probably started watching back in the Attitude Era so they praise it when ever they can.


Pretty much, although I started watching in '91, and AE is my favorite.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol its still real to some back then, this one used CAPS lol



> FIRST I HATE THE RADICALS (GUERRERO MOST). THERE SO SHITTY AND SMALL
> THINKING THERE ROCK ARD. TOO COOL WOULD HAVE BATTERED THEM IF SHIT ARM
> GUERRERO DIDN'T INTERFERE. I HOPE HE GETS BATTERED NOT IN REAL LIFE.
> 
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt....8067cce1b?lnk=gst&q=radicals#cb3ff428067cce1b


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Rock has less than four moves lol, and Triple H was pretty much the IWC darling back then



> Despite what some fans may believe, there is something more to professional
> wrestling than gimmicks and storylines. That something is work ethic. It takes
> more than getting on the mic and rattling off catch phrases. You also have to
> prove that you can put on great matches week in and week out. You have to get
> ...


http://groups.google.com/group/alt....e6ce7?lnk=gst&q=wwf+mic+work#f5f62b34699e6ce7


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Like 13 years old later and the spelling quality of the interne has remained the same ITS FUNNY BECAUSE I SPELLED INTERNET WRONG


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

HHH was on fire back in 2000 though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Got any reactions from WM x7, and during the Invasion angle. I nwonder if they appreciated WM x7


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Actually thought about this when I started reading here and saw how everyone kept bashing everything constantly saying the Attitude Era was better and so on. Thought that if it was 2000 it would sound exactly the same, just a bunch of people whining about everything, and so it turned out to be.

I think it's easy to look back and see the whole picture, and just see the great bits. Wrestlers in that era who weren't that big but turned into legends in the later years will for the people looking back be remembered as legends all the time. You wouldn't look back at one of the first HHH-matches and think "What a noobie, how the fuck can he win like that?", would you? No, you'd look at it and think "My god, HHH was so AWESOME back then!". 

Let's say Alberto del Rio becomes the real deal. Could happen, he's good on the mic, good in the ring, has the looks and charisma, just a worthless gimmick that gives him no reactions at all. But perhaps in 10 years he's like Edge, Chris Jericho and Kane. If you'd look on how he won the MTIB-match now you wouldn't care about his lame gimmick, but just see what a great performance he did. And this applies to anyone actually, the Miz can turn into one of the biggest in the business, and one of those wrestlers we look back and remember for being such a star, it's just that we don't realize it right now because we don't see the big picture. In a year or two, Sheamus might be as big as Steve Austin in his prime, but people will bash the shit out of that statement because it'll take another 10 years before people actually see that it's true (if that's the case).

I think that many people in the IWC underestimate WWE at its current state. Sure, a lot is crap but if you look at every single WWF-episode from the Attitude Era, I PROMISE you that you'll find a lot of crap there as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at the Trips love. He's just that damn good........until he married Stephanie of course and then suddenly became devoid of talent lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It baffles me, trips was forced down peoples throats.
i don't get it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at the Trips love. He's just that damn good........until he married Stephanie of course and then suddenly became devoid of talent lol.


yeah used to be the greatest thing in Wrestling then oh shit he legit Married Steph fuck that guy. Seems people can't get over the fact he married Steph and the one cause of hate people have for him is He married Steph


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Well people tend to like the eras they started to watch WWE/WWF. Most fans here probably started watching back in the Attitude Era so they praise it when ever they can.


I started wathcing the WWE during the late 80's early 90's era, then drifting into the New age generation era, (which was awful), when the attiude era came along I never looked back thinking those days were better, the Golden era maybe was a little better but it was a little cheesey, the attitude era took that cheesey away (at least to an extent) and become more for the late teen demographic, which I was then in at the time, I kind of felt wrestling grew up with me. The problem now is WWE have took two steps back into the more kid friendly audience, and I grew past that stage, its like it wants to once again grow up with a new generation of kids... No problem with that, I would be selfish to think overwise, I still think he late attitude era was the best that I remember even though I had watched WWE long before that.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> It baffles me, trips was forced down peoples throats.
> i don't get it.


Why dont u just stay in the TNA section.

Clearly no one gives a fuck about about ur existence here!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Those who hated on Rock and Austin was proved wrong by them making history and carrying the business...all of that other shit is subjective. I remember how the IWC used to worship HHH as if he was really the best in the business..but that was more of a ******* view of things because they never acknowledged his opponents and how great they were. HHH was a produce of the success of others and that's been proven over the years. DX always sucked though. That much is true.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

AntMan said:


> HHH was on fire back in 2000 though.


yes he was 2000 is his best year he was in his prime he was the best heel in wrestling and had great feuds with Foley Rock Angle and Austin


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Those who hated on Rock and Austin was proved wrong by them making history and carrying the business...all of that other shit is subjective. I remember how the IWC used to worship HHH as if he was really the best in the business..but that was more of a ******* view of things because they never acknowledged his opponents and how great they were. HHH was a produce of the success of others and that's been proven over the years. DX always sucked though. That much is true.


The IWC just loves the wrestlers. They don't want any other bull shit. They want wrestling. That's it. Keep your cheesy comedy out of here! No catchphrases. Just a badass dude whipping ass in a wrestling match. But he has to wrestle. He can't brawl. If you do that the IWC will love you. Until you marry the bosses daughter that is! Pretty much sums up HHH relationship with the IWC. 

It should be noted that he certainly didn't help matters by receiving the mother fucking heel push of doom in 2004/2005. Heel push of doom was actually responsible for me not watching the WWE for nearly five years...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Got any reactions from WM x7, and during the Invasion angle. I nwonder if they appreciated WM x7


I could not find that much hate on WM17, just the usual "fuck rock fuck austin" in general it got the best PPV ever reception


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> yes he was 2000 is his best year he was in his prime he was the best heel in wrestling and had great feuds with Foley Rock Angle and Austin


He also had great matches with Jericho at Fully Loaded and Benoit and No mercy. He was money every single ppv.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Proves the IWC are just a buch of complainers. Seems like most people hated on The Rock and Stone Cold. The same things people are saying about Cena today.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Some of this stuff is just pure comedy gold. HHH was AE version of Punk. Rock was a horrible wrestler with only 5 moves. Angle was too green. Jericho was horrible in the ring...it goes on and on.

But seriously, WTF is with the test love back then?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Schrute_Farms said:


> He also had great matches with Jericho at Fully Loaded and Benoit and No mercy. He was money every single ppv.


shit forgot about his feud with Jericho in 00 great feud better than that piece of shit 2002 feud. Yeah him and Beniot had a great match at No Mercy also. I don't think he had a bad match on PPV in 2000 for people who shit on this man watch his run in 2000


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

i read this last night thought it was a dream lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

sp00kyfr0g said:


> Some of this stuff is just pure comedy gold. HHH was AE version of Punk. Rock was a horrible wrestler with only 5 moves. Angle was too green. Jericho was horrible in the ring...it goes on and on.
> 
> But seriously, WTF is with the test love back then?


Test was awesome. Don't diss.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Benoit and chris could have good matches with anyone.

All this stuff about rock being superpushed is nonsense, trips was the superpushed, forced down everybodies throats one.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So if history has proven a lot of predictions and hate back then wrong, why does the IWC continue to spew the same, if not more hate than before?

So wierd.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Some things never change. 
I hate people referencing the 'Attitude Era' just because they're nostalgic.
In reality, it wasn't much better than 2011, I think the only difference is more star power and better storylines.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So if history has proven a lot of predictions and hate back then wrong, why does the IWC continue to spew the same, if not more hate than before?
> 
> So wierd.


Pretty much summed up the whole reason why I started this thread to begin with--to show that we as a collective unit (of hate) haven't really changed all that much. 

The WWE is damned if the do, and damned if they don't. We take on this role of having to be critical about everything. Even if the WWE gives us what we want we are supposed to pick it apart. 

If that means nitpicking so be it. Some people were seen in the RAW forum one week bitching about CM Punk NOT being on television (in essence keeping his word and leaving the WWE) and then could be seen again bitching that they brought CM Punk back too soon--and that it was going to ruin the story line. 

Hardcore fans have developed their own culture, and the entertainment property matters not. Other television shows, cartoons, comic books, movies, and even freaking theme parks (think Disneyland) have their hardcore fans--and they all bitch and complain in similar ways that we do. 

Bottom line is that in ten years the IWC of the that era will bitch just as much as we do today, looking back at 2011 as the year they wish they could have back.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, these are absolutely golden. Some people are woefully wrong, and some people are psychic.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

This Thread should be sticky. Forever.
Let the Smarks and Little Jimmys of 2020 see how things were the same 20 years ago


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So if history has proven a lot of predictions and hate back then wrong, why does the IWC continue to spew the same, if not more hate than before?
> 
> So wierd.


Not weird at all, the IWC constantly evolves. New voices move in, other voices either move over, change or disappear. That's why people shouldn't generalize on the internet. It might feel like you're talking to one person all the time, but you're not.



Mankycaaant said:


> Some things never change.
> I hate people referencing the 'Attitude Era' just because they're nostalgic.
> In reality, it wasn't much better than 2011, I think the only difference is more star power and better storylines.


It actually was much better than 2011 because back then it was men acting and behaving like aggressive men that wanted to beat each other up, now it's a bunch of men acting and behaving like a bunch of teenagers at a frat house but someone stripped them off the liquid courage, tits and their balls. That's why when you see someone from that era come back they instantly look better than a current era talent because they were much more aggressive and serious characters in the attitude era than they are producing now in the FCW clone era.



Internet Champion said:


> and replace HHH with Punk!
> 
> i cant believe Triple h was so loved by IWC back then lol
> 
> ...


As far back as I can remember circa 1999-2000, I don't recall anyone loving Triple H in the IWC. I remember being in Live Audio Wrestling chat rooms back then and he was being accused of being a huge politician backstage and tried to bury any guy he didn't like or who had a similar long blond hair look as he did like Jericho, Edge, Christian and Test(RIP) at the time. I remember talk of him trying to keep the lid on Rock and being a huge McMahon and HBK ball kisser. IWC gave him tremendous heat when they found out he was romantically involved with Steph and accused him of sleeping around to get to the top of the business and further his career. 

As far as I remember back then Jericho and Trips didn't like each other which is what led to the on air feud between Jericho and Hunter + Steph. For the most part every fan who was on the internet back then hated Triple H, which is why when I see 2011 praise and love for Trips likely from lil' jimmies, DX marks or casuals who just weren't around back then I snicker and wonder where and why all this love for him is out there. People actually think Hunter is a good guy in real life and that he cares about fans, he doesn't. He's a huge dick with a huge ego and is arrogant.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this needs some more stuff

WWF popularity falling in early 01


> Even though most so-called wrestling experts on the net won't admit it, it
> really started when the Rock left to make his movie. HHH going down certainly
> didn't help. I'm sorry, but IMO Benoit and Jericho just aren't that
> interesting as main event characters. I think Benoit puts on a great
> ...





> Lack of story line sin my opinion. We have all seen every wrestler
> wrestle every other wrestler 1000 times. The story lines are what
> keep things fresh and they just don't have them anymore.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jericho getting a push in early 01



> Now, don't get me wrong, I like Jericho but he just doesn't seem like he's
> worthy of a main event push yet. He's got charisma and is good on the mic
> but, when all is said and done, his matches are just flat. If I were the
> WWF, I'd pump everything into giving Benoit a personality or some kind of
> ...





> I kind of, half, disagree.. his matches are decent, but his key moves are a
> bit sucky... now, don't get me wrong, the Walls of Jericho is a pretty good
> move, when he executes it properly and the other guy sells it (which can be
> said of any move), but the Lionsault, whilst athletically wonderful (but,
> ...


Sounds like alberto del rio LLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



> I have to disagree. He's had matches with all of the top guys, and he's
> currently battling Austin and Vince. And he STILL looks flat in his matches.
> I don't understand those who say that Jericho "needs" the WWF to do more with
> him. He's had promo's, he's teamed up with most of the faces, feuded with all
> ...



Don't get butt hurt marks some nice words here



> I think Jericho's matches are flat compared to Benoit's. But, in my opinion,
> compared to other recent Main Eventers his matches are pretty good if you
> ask me, including the match against Austin on Raw. As far as I'm concerned,
> Jericho's matches are better than the Rock's, Mick Foley's, or the
> ...





> Actually, Jericho hasn't had much to work with. If you look into his past,
> he's made something out of nothing. In WCW, he did the 1004 moves vs
> Melinko, he had a nice little setup with Goldberg but but Gold said no... he
> made Ralphus, now that was some funny stuff.
> ...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just found the motherload.

*Why Are the WWF Ratings Falling? circa june 2001*



> A. It was a fad and casual viewers have gone on to other programming.
> B. They are fighting tough competition during that timeframe.
> C. Too much television. The business and its stars are overexposed.
> D. Failure to inject new personalities at the top.
> ...





> the WWF and the Rock had better pray he's the reasons the ratings are down
> because if he's not, the WWF will have to shell out the $$$ to bring in some
> cross-over thing like Tyson again and the Rock's movie career will be
> flushed down the toilet, unless of course he actually is a pretty good
> actor. I wouldn't hold my breath though.





> I haven't followed wrestling for that long. However, hasn't the WWF only
> produced two (Rock and Austin) big cross-over stars in the last four years?
> These guys appealed to more than just *hardcore* wrestling fans. They had
> mainstream appeal. Thus, they brought in a larger audience. When Austin
> ...





> The boom is over, Vince better get used to it. Some guy getting his start
> in the indies just now will be his ticket back to the heights of 98-99 in
> 5-6 years time.


cough punk cough



> Up until recently, if your favorite fed sank to low enough quality, you
> could turn the channel to a different fed. One lost a viewer, the other
> gained a viewer, but the fan *stayed* in wrestling as a whole. With
> future quality changes, someone might change 'favorites' several times.
> ...




Read it there is a ton more good stuff

One more from a diff thread
Just like reading a post from today


> The real reason that the WWF Ratings are on a decline is because of
> the product they have been putting out for the last 6 months. When
> Smackdown first started on free tv the storylines were sharp, the
> characters were interesting and the WWF was at the top of its game.
> ...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad to see this thread bumped. It's funny how a lot many people criticized Jericho back then lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> I haven't followed wrestling for that long. However, hasn't the WWF only
> produced two (Rock and Austin) big cross-over stars in the last four years?
> These guys appealed to more than just *hardcore* wrestling fans. They had
> mainstream appeal. Thus, they brought in a larger audience. When Austin
> ...


This guy has a point after all the BS in this thread.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> This guy has a point after all the BS in this thread.


Yeah he pretty much nailed it. No wonder the ratings were kinda bad during 2002-2004 once both Rock and Austin stopped wrestling.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Interesting thread. I was pretty much a Rock mark back then. But if the internet was as big as it is now, Austin and especially The Rock would have been hated just too much. Luckily internet was not that big. 

The product always looks better in hindsight but people will always have their share of haters. Attitude era was good but nothing great. 

Luckily for Austin and The Rock, they went away quickly so people started missing them more in the hindsight. It would have been similar to Cena quitting in 07. Because with time, haters find new people to hate, and start to think probably the person, who was the main guy who they hated earlier, was not that bad after all.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Geez the IWC have to hate everything don't they.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and guess who gets blamed for the 2001 drop in ratings lmao
Should Benoit and Jericho Share Any Blame for Declining Ratings? 



> Yes. Casual wrestling fans want to see exciting personalities more than
> good wrestlers. Bring back the Rock and HHH.





> Second, I don't thinkthat nay individual wrestler can be blamed for the
> following ratings, only the bookers who book the angles. Personally, I like
> to see Benoit and Jericho working as a unit. In regards to the ratings
> fall, I would just say that wrestling is on a temporary popularity decline.
> ...


OHMY FUCKING GODDDDDDDDDDDDD
Punk haters gonna love this one



> Let's face it: The WWF right now, is catering to the smarts. If not
> for the smart community, Benoit and Jericho would never have been
> pushed in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Remember that angle where some guy was stalking undertakers wife.....
well this came out of nowhere
*Something tells me that the stalker was meant to be Leviathan... *



> First of all, everyone around here knows that OVW is a WWF feeder fed, they
> couldn't brought the guy up easily. He had an in-ring history with the
> 'taker, and they even had a match at an OVW event coming up. He would've
> served as a great opponent, size-wise, power-wise, and gimmick-wise. But
> ...





> I went to the website you posted and saw a pic of the guy (( mind you the
> following is only my first impression of him from a pic )) He looks like a
> cross between Goldberg and the final guy you face in Killer Instinct as far as
> his meant to be the stalker, well I do not know about that but I would use him
> ...


apparently batista ooopps I mean leviathan faced taker and kane in OWV.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Batista looking like Killer Instinct's final boss is something that I'll never forget :lmao 

Anyway, if Batista had debuted at that time then he probably wouldn't be the star that he is today since I assume that he wouldn't be part of Evolution, if it ever existed that is.


----------



## MrTrolololol (Jul 29, 2011)

So? The IWC hasn't changed in the last 10-14 years.
They still complain and bitch about wrestlers and storylines.. it will always be the same. 
I just find it hard to believe that The Rock, Stone Cold, Undertaker etc were hated on. They're basically considered God's nowadays. 

L0L Cena will probably be considered a 'God' someday, i imagine. 
Punk will get hated on.
I can see it already.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

MrTrolololol said:


> So? The IWC hasn't changed in the last 10-14 years.
> They still complain and bitch about wrestlers and storylines.. it will always be the same.
> I just find it hard to believe that The Rock, Stone Cold, Undertaker etc were hated on. They're basically considered God's nowadays.
> 
> ...


The difference between the iwc then and now is quite obvious as those posters were a pint size amount of the wwf's fanbase and werent vocal at the live events or booed the shit out of the top babyface. I dont think Cena will be considered a God until he turns heel.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena will never reach Rock, Austin, Hogan, Taker etc status, wrestling fans just don't respect this phony. 
And he get booed in every arena, this never happened to any babyface.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The thoughts of the IWC do not equal the thoughts of the general wrestling community. Guys who hang out on message boards will always tend to be whiny, over analyicial losers. 

I'm sure you guys have other interests. If you like football go to that forum. Same thing. A bunch of whiney losers. Try visiting a Madden forum and not hearing a bunch of guys crying about how great ESPN football is and how Madden needs to upgrade it's CPI.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

So just because some guys made a few angry comments during the attitude era everything WWF was able to accomplish during that time is meaningless?

fpalm

This era is so much better than the attitude era. 

the miz vs john cena > austin vs HBK.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn endless cycle!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

sp00kyfr0g said:


> But seriously, WTF is with the test love back then?


IWC loves people who get buried. 

Test got the burial of all burials after HHH stole his wife and he had nothing to do with the feud, later on working for them


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

vintage jorts said:


> As far as I remember back then Jericho and Trips didn't like each other which is what led to the on air feud between Jericho and Hunter + Steph. For the most part every fan who was on the internet back then hated Triple H, *which is why when I see 2011 praise and love for Trips likely from lil' jimmies, DX marks or casuals who just weren't around back then I snicker and wonder where and why all this love for him is out there. People actually think Hunter is a good guy in real life and that he cares about fans, he doesn't*. He's a huge dick with a huge ego and is arrogant.


Or maybe they like him because they just like him? Gasp! It's a bit of a shocker I know but not everybody sees him the same way you do. I mean, have you actually considered the possibility that other people just might have different opinions from you? Gasp! Another shocker but maybe one day you'll get used to it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

From 1998
*Goldberg and WCW LAME!!!!!!!!!!*

The beginning of the end ???????????



> hey there, is it just me, or is WCW just sinking in ratings?? WCW is so
> incredibly lame. look at Goldberg, hes got like what 118 matches and 0 ??
> That is just a weeeee bit to unbeliavble. basically, hes WCW's stone cold,
> however he sucks. then this whole deal with nwo white nwo red. thats pretty
> ...





> Here's how I see it, from now on there are 2 ways for WCW to get back with
> the ratings.
> 
> 1. During the 1st hour of Nitro, when RAW viewers are checking out Nitro,
> ...





> Why do you think I've switched over to the WWF... for good... WCW has just
> gotten lamer and lamer... and WWF has gotten better and better... ever since
> Bitch-off got all big headed saying how he kicked McMahons ass in the ratings
> for about a year, he can't put on a good show to save his life...... I got two
> words for WCW...





> that was the biggest crock of shit i've ever heard. the playoffs ended
> awhile ago and WCW just can't get up in ratings. Why you ask? Simple,
> because Bischoff and Hogan's ego are so damn big that they rob people that
> actually deserve to be out there with of their time. Hogan has to be the
> ...





> I agree the WCW sucks..... How can you call the WWF second rate wrestlers when
> the WCW looks like it goes to the trailer park half the time the day of the show
> to get wrestlers...and most of their guys are so pathetically old it is painful
> to watch them wrestle..it is so bad they have to get NBA stars to come in and
> ...



*ENTERS THE WCW MARK*


> THe only reason it sank in the ratings is that after a year of
> solidly beating RAW (Really Assinine Wrestling), It kept on being
> moved, shortened or just plain canceled for several months for the NBA
> play offs. So of course its going to have lost its ratings once it
> ...





> DX is not a carbon copy of nWo. the nWo are a bunch of thugs who do gang
> beatings. DX is more of a comedy and a hell of a lot more exciting than
> Hogan and Bischoff coming down and putting us all to sleep. tell me how
> many times you've heard "i'm the man who made wrestling what it is today".
> ...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

GOLDBERG>AUSTIN??????
All from 1998


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone remembers when Stone Cold was nothing
> but a jobber in WCW. I mean the guy always sucked and isn't anybetter
> now. The only way that he gets fans is by cussing. He really isn't
> that good. He has to talk and strut and do all that just to get
> ...


More austin hate


> Austin is a cool character and all but he is a shit wrestler. He's not
> hardcore he's not a technical wrestler sure as hell not a high flier so
> what is he? He can't even fake punch that good. To prove he can't wrestle,
> when Owen Hart gave him that pile driver and he suffered a stinger it was
> ...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow at that guy blaming Owen's botch of the Piledriver on Stone Cold...


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Cena will never reach Rock, Austin, Hogan, Taker etc status, wrestling fans just don't respect this phony.
> And he get booed in every arena, this never happened to any babyface.


except in wrestlemania 18 mr. rock mark.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

We can't just take a few quotes from 10 years ago and assume it's the general consensus for what the entire IWC thought back then.

The difference between then and now is that the IWC these days contain a lot of casual fans due to accessibility to watching the product on websites like Youtube, whereas the IWC back then was a very small group of "internet geeks" voicing their moronic opinions on a website that very few people read. 

So please don't compare the IWC 10 years ago to the IWC today.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hunter's nicknames back in the day:

King Ego
Cucumber Nose

:lmao


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> completley wrong on all fronts.


Didn't notice this before but I'm afraid I'm spot on and you're a bitter mark who's favorite company lost the wars.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The thing is back in the attitude era me and my friends never really liked the Rock, we thought he could talk trash really well and was the man with 1000 catchphrases, but in the ring he didnt do much at all.

But after the Rock left it did feel empty in the WWE at the time, I stopped watching the WWE in 2002, I returned again in 2009 and when I heard of the Rocks return I actually got hyped, altohugh I never liked him before. Funny how things turn out, hey who knows maybe if Cena was to leave for 9 years I might actually like him when he returns lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

On that note ellthom

*The Rock Sucks...Poor Foley *
Date:1999



> Is anybody else pissed that Foley is teaming with the Rock. The Rock sucks.
> And it pisses me off how fans cheer so much for him when he does a Rock
> Bottom and a stupid ass elbow. But that's nothing compared to when he says
> one of his stupid lines. Foley barely gets applause, and now he seems to be
> ...





> > How can you say that about the rock
> > he's the great one......fans cheer for the rock bottom coz they like it
> > my god I don't think you (1 person) can change it
> 
> ...





> Agreed...at last someone else who doesn't like the Rock - I thought I was
> the only one.
> 
> I used to be a fan, but now i think the gimmick is getting very old. I
> ...





> People cheer for the Rock completely because of his mike work. His actual
> wrestling is okay, and has led to some pretty good matches, (Rock vs.
> Mankind at Royal Rumble, Rock v. Austin at Wrestlemania), but his popularity
> is based almost completely on his catchphrases.
> ...





> 1) He's a showboater full of nifty and utterly banal catchphrases that get
> really REALLY old about the 50th time you hear them.
> 2) He's signature moves take WAY too long. The People's Elbow is retarded.
> It takes forever, and is a relatively "low damage" move compared to most of
> ...


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> On that note ellthom
> 
> *The Rock Sucks...Poor Foley *
> Date:1999


Trolololol-Trolololol-Trolololol


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

A typical hick pissed off that Rock became hugely popular.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

lol at people complaining the Rock is doing the same old shit. And the cycle continues.....


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Basically shows how opportunistic and negative the IWC tends to be.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Exactly, Jethro.

I can't believe how much hate the IWC had to the Attitude Era. It was consistently excellent in my eyes. Being a highschool student during the majority of the attitude era, when loving wrestling was openly admitted to anyone and everyone, I knew loads and loads of wrestling fans and spoke about wrestling to hundreds more (...probably hundreds) and I never once met anyone who had anything bad to say about the show.

Literally never, no BS. Sure we hated the heels and bitched about how our beloved faces weren't winning every match they fought in. Sure we argued about who was better, Rock or Austin. And some people liked WCW more than WWE. Or we bitched about Undertaker and McMahon and the Corporate Ministry and how long it would take for our hero's to finally stop them. But no one ever said anything bad about the show that wasn't intended by Vince McMahon for entertainment purposes.

And here the IWC finds (probably less than reasonable) gripes to have a moan about. Well, I for one am glad that I've found this thread. Thanks a lot dougfisher05. Now I understand the IWC far better. They're not fans. Just people who think it's smart and cool to be unhappy.

SIDENOTE: My apologies for grouping the entire IWC together and labelling them as retards. I _know _there's a lot of fans here on the forum,(I've met a good few already) people who are real fans of the business and have reasonable opinions (likes or dislikes) about WWE. It's just that majority (or minority) who give the whole community a bad image.

I'm not saying "everyone should do what I do because I'm great," but when it comes to wrestling, this really worked for me:

DONT LIKE IT. DONT WATCH IT UNTIL YOU LIKE IT AGAIN

Now I know that sounds difficult, but it really is quite easy once you get the hang of it


----------



## It Burns You (Sep 2, 2011)

I see kokopepsi is still at it.

getting kicks out of People bashing the rock back then?? lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xenon_ said:


> Exactly, Jethro.
> 
> I can't believe how much hate the IWC had to the Attitude Era. It was consistently excellent in my eyes. Being a highschool student during the majority of the attitude era, when loving wrestling was openly admitted to anyone and everyone, I knew loads and loads of wrestling fans and spoke about wrestling to hundreds more (...probably hundreds) and I never once met anyone who had anything bad to say about the show.
> 
> ...


You make alot of really good points. I think the best way to watch the show is with an open mind. You're not just gonna like someone overnight but I think most people here write off guys too quick. The product isn't always going to do what you want but it doesn't mean it won't improve or someone won't get better. Perfect example right now would be Sheamus. When he first came onto Raw and won the title I couldn't care less. But as of around Summer of '10 I began to enjoy him more and this year he's cemented himself as one of my favorite wrestlers.

Couldn't agree more though, far too much pessimism and the old posts show it.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread must be bumped. Its a life lesson for all of us.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

I spent 1 hour LOLing while reading this thread, this morning.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Well that was a good hour well spent.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for bumping this thread. Please sticky!!! It should be a must read for all new members.

Xenon, I agree with a lot of what you said. Growing up with the Attitude Era was great, not only because the product was great to watch, but because of all the interaction it created amongst fans. The only people I really talk to about wrestling are two of my friends and all of you, which is really sad (no offense ). I remember going to school on Tuesday mornings and being able to brag about my favorite wrestlers big win, or try to hide in my locker because he lost. 

As for today's product, I agree with Brye. You should always watch wrestling with an open mind, because as much as you would like to think you know whats going on, you don't. The IWC generally has no patience, and in reality, if you were to a book a promotion with that ADD mindset, it wouldn't last a year.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

from what i read, people are just talking about the decline of what WWE was so great in 1997 - 2000..

you think that all that threads from 1997 - 2000 were entirely people complaining about the product? you can just go and pick random quotes taken out of contexts from threads and act as if the IWC always just complained?
I loved WWF back in those days, I was VERY excited for Raw is War and all the PPV's watching the PPV preview shows i was pumped..

I remmeber being in a few wrestling channels on IRC when it was more popular and there were people in the #wwf and #wrestling chatrooms (how hash-tags were used on the internet before twitter)
there were people bitched and moaned about wrestling then too but there were lots that loved it.

WWE just outright sucks these days, it stinks so bad..as of this past Monday Night, i will not watch another WWE product (Except for old episodes from the attitude era, and ppvs from then) until WWE gets good again... I was into WWE in the late 80s.. i remember watching a few ppv's and a few Raw's 93/94-97.. but I watched every single Raw is War from 1998 on until about 2003.. started watching again in 2006 with that new "Ecw' but after two weeks i said fuck this.. 
I tried to watch for years but just found it boring, even when it was TV-14.. and then it went PG and i was like wow FUCK THIS.. I got back into it when CM Punk did that promo (Because HBK was going to be on that episode)... It sparked my interest again but now its lost

I will not watch WWE again until it goes back to TV-14.. TV-14 isn't the ONLY solution.. but it's a big part of the problem.. WWE being a public company havign to respond to shareholders and worry about stock prices is part of the reason why WWE sucks so much.. Maybe WWE will pick up my interest again but for now they are nothing but a big ugly machine to me.

i am going to stick with Ring of Honor and TNA isn't that bad (it sucks but it's hell of a lot better than what Raw was this past monday)


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Cena will never reach Rock, Austin, Hogan, Taker etc status, wrestling fans just don't respect this phony.
> *And he get booed in every arena, this never happened to any babyface*.


Nothing against the rock or you, but "rocky mavia" got booed and even more so got "die rocky die" chants. Cena does get booed more than he should but there have been instances where babyfaces got booed before too, just not as consistently as cena


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

xenon_ said:


> Exactly, Jethro.
> 
> I can't believe how much hate the IWC had to the Attitude Era. It was consistently excellent in my eyes. Being a highschool student during the majority of the attitude era, when loving wrestling was openly admitted to anyone and everyone, I knew loads and loads of wrestling fans and spoke about wrestling to hundreds more (...probably hundreds) and I never once met anyone who had anything bad to say about the show.
> 
> ...



repp'd


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was on the net during the Attitude Era. It's absolutely true that if the harder core highly outspoken critics had their way back then, Rock would never have main evented and possibly would have been fired altogether. 

For that matter, the Attitude Era itself would not have come off at all really. It would have been something largely different and almost certainly not as entertaining nor as huge.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

xenon_ said:


> DONT LIKE IT. DONT WATCH IT UNTIL YOU LIKE IT AGAIN
> 
> Now I know that sounds difficult, but it really is quite easy once you get the hang of it


But ... how will I know that I like it again if I'm not watching it?:hmm:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

mod must stick this thread...


----------



## DoubleO_88 (Oct 10, 2011)

> Acrobatic abilities? By that rule, Jeff Hardy should be the WWF Heavyweight
> Champion. He does not have good mic skills, he uses the technique of being
> the sounding board for the fans. Anything negative said about his opponents
> on the Internet, you can almost be sure that you will hear it from him
> again. Of course that would please me if I were quoted.


Someone said this about Jericho, sound like anyone we know today? Voice of the voiceless perhaps?
But we don't all hate CM Punk so I guess some of these guys are just hating for the sake of hating like many people today.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Some things never change.
> I hate people referencing the 'Attitude Era' just because they're nostalgic.
> In reality, it wasn't much better than 2011, *I think the only difference is more star power and better storylines*.


this is what were lacking in 2011. if we had this it would pretty much be the same thing as the attitude era, except less swear words and sexual storylines


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

MaryseFan said:


> this is what were lacking in 2011. if we had this it would pretty much be the same thing as the attitude era, except less swear words and sexual storylines


I'd go as far as to remove starpower and just say they need better writing talent. with good stories, the talent will always shine through and starpower will be created if Vince still knows what to do from that point (which I suspect he does.)

Storylines is what it's all about. The best character in the world isn't gonna be 1/10th of what he/she/it _could_ be with a good plot to surround him/her/it. It's storytelling 101.

I'm bumping this not because it defends anything wrong WWE might be doing, but because it is useful to show any forum-newbies who might be taking general IWC opinions as the entire WWE Universe's opinions.

There'll always be haters.

Always.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope somebody has more. These are great.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> After making this post in the Survivor Series 1999 IWC Reaction thread I got plenty of replies asking for more of the goodness from the IWC back then.
> 
> It's taken me a couple of days to find it, but I finally found the archive from alt.pro-wrestling.wwf usenet BBS from back in the day. I have included some excerpts here as many were asking for them. I think you'll find that as a collective unit the IWC really hasn't changed a whole helluva lot since the much referred to "Attitude era."
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. When The Rock became a the face of the company did people scream rocky sucks every match? Did people scream Austin sucks when he became the face of the company? 

Does people scream John Cena sucks in every match now that he is the face of the company, YES they do. 

You can't compare somebody saying bad stuff about The Rock or Austin in the attitude era with the hate the John Cena character gets now. 

Oh, and yeah wwe 2011 will always sucks and WWF attitude era will always own this era. PG Sucks, attitude is best!


----------



## DwayneRock94 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Oh, yeah. When The Rock became a the face of the company did people scream rocky sucks every match? Did people scream Austin sucks when he became the face of the company?
> 
> Does people scream John Cena sucks in every match now that he is the face of the company, YES they do.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

None of this matters because you guys are missing the big picture here...there weren't nearly as many people online back then as it is today.

So the rants you are posting are not from the majority of fans the way it is nowadays when practically anyone with a TV is online as well.

The numbers don't lie, Wrestling and the WWE were much much more popular in the Attitude Era than it is now.

So no matter how much dirt you try to dig up on the Attitude Era to help cope with your huge inferiority complex, it doesn't change the fact that the shit just isn't anywhere near as big today as it was back then.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Oh, yeah. When The Rock became a the face of the company did people scream rocky sucks every match? Did people scream Austin sucks when he became the face of the company?
> 
> Does people scream John Cena sucks in every match now that he is the face of the company, YES they do.
> 
> ...


Mainly becuase back then the IWC were a small minority, compared to now they are more mainstream, but you are right, the effect of people hating on the Rock were not felt at the shows becuase as said back then it was a small minority, where as now the IWC is probably 40% of the actual fan reaction now. Probably more at some shows.

But even when people did start booing the Rock later on at least the WWe had the common sense to turn him heel to feed off of the hate, same cant be said with John Cena.

But on topic I remember going to some of the old forum places back in 2001 and people used to love people like Al Snow and Test.

Personally I would like to see posts from more resently say 2003 - 2005... has anyone got any links to some of them, would love to see what people thought of John Cena when he started his career


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Oh, yeah. When The Rock became a the face of the company did people scream rocky sucks every match? Did people scream Austin sucks when he became the face of the company?
> 
> Does people scream John Cena sucks in every match now that he is the face of the company, YES they do.
> 
> ...


Truth Bomb!


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Cm punk only has a male audience no bitches chant his name only ROH wrestling fan nerds who dont get any ass


How do Rock fans get any more ass than Punk fans?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LatinoHeat4Real said:


> How do Rock fans get any more ass than Punk fans?


Punk fans get no ass, but Dwayne fans get plenty of Johnson.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

2004-2006, 2008 > Attitude Era

I loved the Attitude Era when it happened but when I look back on it the shows aren't that great. Still have the guys I like and such but I'd rather watch something from the HBK/Jericho feud or something over any of that.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Punk fans get no ass, but Dwayne fans get plenty of Johnson.


+1


----------



## Titan40 (Dec 7, 2011)

So true about the rock


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Brye said:


> 2004-2006, 2008 > Attitude Era
> 
> I loved the Attitude Era when it happened but when I look back on it the shows aren't that great. Still have the guys I like and such but I'd rather watch something from the HBK/Jericho feud or something over any of that.


Agreed. well i think its 03-06 but still. Its better then the AE


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

The Ruthless Aggression era is so underrated.

IMO the best matches came from that era.
2002-2007.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I wouldn't agree all the years from 03-06 was better than all the years of the attitude era, but I do think 06 and 08 is better than 1999, 2001, and 2002 if you count that as part of the attitude era. (I still hold 1998 and 2000 as the best years). 03 on the SD side of things was awesome, but Raw brings that year down for me. 04 was okay, and 05 was good, but I still enjoyed all of the attitude era years more than those.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

This thread is awesome, So many memories. I didn't have access to the internet back then so its a joy to read.

I'm surprised my the love that HHH got back then mmmmmmmmmmm if only they knew.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

' HHH and The Rock have so much talent you can smell it oozing through your 
screens. NOD draws a damn lot of heel heat. "They" didn't "create" DX. DX 
is the latest incarnation of the Clique. HBK is injured, Nash and Hall are 
stuck in life long contracts, so HHH and X-Pac were joined with the NAO, 
who they happen to be REAL friends with. DX created itself, live with it. 
And in case you had not noticed, they are the best stable that has come 
around in a long time. They have three people who's mic skills get the 
crowd over every time, and one who is good enough to get by. HHH has lived 
in the shadow of HBK for so long, and now that he is out of it he is really 
shining. They are hilarious, they are great wrestlers, and the crowd goes 
nuts whenever they come out. They rule, so there. '

' Except for The Rock, who has the potential to be a superstar, all the 
wrestlers you named are nowhere near great. The whole DX thing just 
stupid '

Looks like back in 1998 when HHH and The Rock were upper mid carders people knew they were going to be top guys


----------



## RockyFTW (Nov 20, 2011)

You think you are proving something just by quoting a few negative comments about the Rock and Austin? Nice try. The Attitude Era got gigantic ratings, those are FACTS. Not some lame comments you happened to dig up. For every negative comment, I bet there were 10 positive ones. Unlike today, when its the other way around. Wrestling was at its peak during the Attitude Era, today's "stars" will NEVER touch that level of success. That is all.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

RockyFTW said:


> You think you are proving something just by quoting a few negative comments about the Rock and Austin? Nice try. The Attitude Era got gigantic ratings, those are FACTS. Not some lame comments you happened to dig up. For every negative comment, I bet there were 10 positive ones. Unlike today, when its the other way around. Wrestling was at its peak during the Attitude Era, today's "stars" will NEVER touch that level of success. That is all.


Commercial success isn't the point. The point is that every era has its smarks who like to bitch, and that goes for the Attitude Era as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ratings aren't reason enough to say something is better than another. Look at any other TV show and the highest rated generally aren't the best.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

so let me get this!!!!! the IWC likes to bitch!! 










what are you gonna tell me next? that wrestling isnt real cmon!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Storyline to save the WWF!!!



> Here it is. The next big storyline that will save the WWF.
> 
> The Mole.
> 
> ...


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, some of those posts are ridiculous. My face and palm haven't met in a long time, and just now, I had to reintroduce them to each other.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

iSmackUdown said:


> Wow, some of those posts are ridiculous. My face and palm haven't met in a long time, and just now, I had to reintroduce them to each other.


You obviously haven't visited enough Rock/Punk threads.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Lidodido said:


> Actually thought about this when I started reading here and saw how everyone kept bashing everything constantly saying the Attitude Era was better and so on. Thought that if it was 2000 it would sound exactly the same, just a bunch of people whining about everything, and so it turned out to be.
> 
> I think it's easy to look back and see the whole picture, and just see the great bits. Wrestlers in that era who weren't that big but turned into legends in the later years will for the people looking back be remembered as legends all the time. You wouldn't look back at one of the first HHH-matches and think "What a noobie, how the fuck can he win like that?", would you? No, you'd look at it and think "My god, HHH was so AWESOME back then!".
> 
> ...


This.
Its partially how I know the IWC are primarily made up of younger fans. People my age remember the stupid ass segments we sat through during the Attitude Era, but they don't because all they've seen is youtube footage and what the E releases on DVD.
I also like your comment about how the talent is viewed. There's a thread now about Test, and once again if you had ever watched the Attitude Era and a little afterwards you would have seen how they considered Test a major player, that doesn't invalidate their opinions, but if the E had gone through and made Test a major superstar and champion people wouldn't look at him that way. Its typical glorification of the "good old days" and deification of the biggest stars like Rock & Austin that leads people to hate on the new guys. In 4-5 years, hell could be months who knows, people could have a different opinion of anyone on the roster. Trust me if these haters were a fan of WWE in 1995 The Ringmaster would have been called "boring" & "charismaless" and people wouldn't have given a shit about him at all.


----------



## Brethren (Dec 7, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> You obviously haven't visited enough Rock/Punk threads.


:ns


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> in 10 years everyone is gonna look back on 2010 WWE and go. Cena was awesome he cut those great comedy promos about poop and talked like a baby. I loved how he won the title every 2 weeks man I miss it. I remember the greatness of the Nexus man they were so great they were the best stable of all time. I remember when Raw had those guest hosts all those great celebrity hosts were so cool they need to bring it back. WWE PG was the best era of all time the Attitude Era was lame to much violence and not enough comedy.
> 
> This is what is gonna happen in 10 years when people look back on WWE PG


lol


actually they'll remember such feuds as HBK/Taker, Jericho/HBK, Punk/Hardy, Cena/Nexus (for better or worse), Punk probably, aaaaand Cena/Rock.


----------



## bladek (Dec 15, 2011)

lol IWC never change.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

People loved D'Lo, he was that era's MVP :S


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This thread is still gold and says so much. :lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess the wrestlingforums back in the day got more trolls and retards who didn`t appreciate the greatness.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol its back


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

bladek said:


> lol IWC never change.


This


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

The difference is...

Back then the IWC was proved wrong by the ratings and the enthusiasm of the fans that attended the shows.

These days, the show really does suck, and you can see that in the lifeless crowds and the poor ratings.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I remember reading a lot of that stuff back then (I'm in my mid 20's now so i was a teen back then). Things never change.

Purely unbiased standpoint. The product was more exciting back then and overall better, especially because of competition. 

A few thoughts:

I love The Rock hate. lmao. Austin fans were clearly pissed about how huge the Rock was and were in complete and utter denial. <<< Nothing's changed.

2. I forgot that people were even dissing their lord and savior Austin 3:16 after he beat Kane at the RR 2001. Definitely remember that after thinking about it! Kane put on a great performance and I think people just wanted a different outcome at the time, especially since Austin came back and it was extremely predictable that he was gonna win. I think that even if Kane won no one expected him to get a title match at Mania, they prolly would've been fine with him losing his spot to Austin in a match on Raw or something.

3. HHH was on fire in 2000, to the point where many say that he was reason for the WWF's most successful year. It's when he married steph and went on that late 2002-2004 "burial run" that the IWC hated on him.

4. Lolol at people saying the Rock's popularity was fading, I don't remember reading much of that, i'm being serious too. Even though there was hate on Austin and The Rock, i'd say they turned out quite well.

5. The IWC didn't believe in Jericho as much as we think they did.

Everything spirals. I bet in 1998 people were slowly getting tired of Austin and the IWC was loving heel Rock, and even gasm'ed for him more when he turned heel again at SS 98. 

Saying this now:

Whenever Cena turns heel, everyone will love him and there a possibility that he might get cheered more and even go back to being a face, in which he'll be hated again by the IWC. Typical. lolol


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Why the WWF Sucks.
WCW ROCKS! WWF SUCKS! AS USUAL.
Stone Cold sucks, Period!!!!
Is Stone Cold Dying Out?......fpalm
[Vince to Join WCW!!!!!!!!!! fpalm

STUPIDITY AT ITS BEST.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh god this guy


> I think he and The Rock suffer from this. Austin is wearing down, and Rock
> is running out of rhymes or something. Triple H has just turned into a
> drunken, hate-filled, agenda-of-rage bastard.
> 
> And Undertaker sucks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ten years from now people will be looking at the posts around here and thinking the same thing. Majority of the IWC will always hate tha popular guyz.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh shit more epic Austin/Rock bitching



> This sucks. They are setting up Rock/Austin again. WOW! We haven't seen
> that match a thousand times. good Rock/ bad Austin, Good Austing/ bad Rock,
> both faces. Who cares? Rock better turn on the WWF and let the young lions
> like Angle, Edge, Jericho, Test, Tajiri and others step up. If not we have
> WCW all over again.


Reply


> >>Ummm Rock isn't much older than most of those guys and probably youngerthan others>.
> 
> who cares how young he is. we have seen this over and over. why not just not
> buy Summerslam and watch a repeat of an old PPV. same damn thing.
> ...


bama


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And I found a ratings thread from 2001
HHH=Ratings Killer??


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Funny how much people loved Test back then


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> And I found a ratings thread from 2001
> HHH=Ratings Killer??


:lmao

That's so epic.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

wow i actually looked through all 51 pages. I don't get how any couldn't like the AE, it was entertaining and had decent wrestlers


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

In 10 years, 20 years and decades later, the IWC will still find a way to bitch about something, this a true story, but sad as well.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

As much as I didnt like The Rock in 2001, (Not the fact he rivaled Austin in popularity, but due to the fact the persona I loved had gone) can you imagine if the WWF had not stuck with him and Austin and pushed the likes of Test instead?...My God people are idiots


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Triple H is the heat killer. he has killed more heat for midcarders than
> anyone I have ever seen. the faces very rarely get revenge on him. he always
> wins. that is not how it's supposed to be.


:lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> And I found a ratings thread from 2001
> HHH=Ratings Killer??


lmao that is so funny. :lmao


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Triple H a ratings killer.....

Had nothing to do what so ever with Austin turning heel and the rock pissing off....No, it was hunter and his nose taking up too much tv time....Sweet Jesus


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

> Echoing many of the poster in this thread, HHH gets
> boring REAL fast.
> His whole "Mister Intense" schtick wears out after 10
> minutes. Here
> comes HHH and he's mad again -- BFD!


Little did they know he would STILL be doing that 10 yrs later


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

some shit never changes
from 2001


> Im in that club man - its funny seeing how everyone always seems to hate the
> top good guys and love the heels cos they think they are cool. and how
> people moan about EVERYTHING saying its too predictable,too stale and all
> that trying to act smart


Fucking smarks


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fabregas said:


> The difference is...
> 
> Back then the IWC was proved wrong by the ratings and the enthusiasm of the fans that attended the shows.
> 
> These days, the show really does suck, and you can see that in the lifeless crowds and the poor ratings.


Add this to the queue come another ten years.

Because, seriously, the IWC will never change. Nothing about the IWC has been different since the internet ever existed.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol @ the rock comments. Probably the most entertaining and charismatic wrestler of all time. He got battered back then didn't he? I'm pretty sure most people on here love him thesedays.


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Add this to the queue come another ten years.
> 
> Because, seriously, the IWC will never change. Nothing about the IWC has been different since the internet ever existed.


This.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

This proves that the IWC will always be the same.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

The Streak said:


> Lol @ the rock comments. Probably the most entertaining and charismatic wrestler of all time. He got battered back then didn't he? I'm pretty sure most people on here love him thesedays.


The thing is that The Rock in 2002 was beginning to experience what John Cena has gone through for a few years but The Rock was already establishing himself in Hollywood and had the luxury of going away before returning as a heel. John Cena wasn't so fortunate and has had to deal with it but just by looking across the whole roster you can see that just like The Rock in 2002 there isn't anyone who can really match John Cena as an overall performer.

Ten years from now there will most likely be someone who is even more of a whiter than white face character who is completely watered down from what got them HUGELY over and people will say how they would love to revisit the days of John Cena. The IWC will never change and you simply can't please all of the people all of the time and the hate for The Rock in 2002 was just another example of WWE stripping away the majority of what got him so HUGELY over in 1999 to the point where people had seen enough and then WWE went even further with John Cena who is so far removed from 2003-2005 it is untrue.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

The pattern of the IWC:

>root for underdog/heel
>underdog/heel establishes themselves as main eventer
>hate underdog/heel-now-face for being pushed so much and in the main event
>repeat


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

dave 1981 said:


> The thing is that The Rock in 2002 was beginning to experience what John Cena has gone through for a few years but The Rock was already establishing himself in Hollywood and had the luxury of going away before returning as a heel. John Cena wasn't so fortunate and has had to deal with it but just by looking across the whole roster you can see that just like The Rock in 2002 there isn't anyone who can really match John Cena as an overall performer.


Well that's bullshit if I've ever heard it. The Rock got booed because he left, he didn't leave because he got booed. John Cena gets booed because people are sick of him. He'd probably gain twice the popularity and get cheered if he pissed off.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.pro-wrestling.wwf/browse_thread/thread/79ad0c020fcb53b/974df883283a91c2?lnk=gst&q=stone+cold+sucks#974df883283a91c2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I hardly think it's fair to compare the internet fans of today with those ten years ago, today everyone is on the internet and able to voice their opinion whether it be a 13 year old Cena fan or a 45 year old smark. Back then the only people using their slow, clunky dial-up connections to talk about wrestling were the die hard smarks


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm really shocked people didn't like Austin back in 00/01. That's when he was at his best and tearing shit up, especially in 01.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Never did I think this thread would become so popular on these forums. If anything I am glad that I shared the BBS posts from back in the day. The IWC is just as critical back then as it is today... and that is when ratings were sky high. To put it bluntly, the opinion of those on this forum (and others) obviously doesn't represent any wrestling fan-base as a whole. Crazy to think what someone else will post about our threads in 10 or 15 years--as they praise guys like Orton and Cena and bash on guys none of us even know yet. *


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The Streak said:


> Lol @ the rock comments.* Probably the most entertaining and charismatic wrestler of all time*. He got battered back then didn't he? I'm pretty sure most people on here love him thesedays.


The funny thing is that IWC in 10 years will say the same thing about John Cena


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL its funny that we dont even have some sort of cycle. We just hate and hate..


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> LOL its funny that we dont even have some sort of cycle. We just hate and hate..


LOL we DO have a cycle. If a wrestler gets less than 10 minutes of air time and performs well in the ring, the IWC will light up like a fucking Christmas tree for them. As soon as they break 11 minutes of air time... then the shit talking starts. 

Ten minutes is the barrier. Your cool as shit as long as you only get ten minutes of air time. As soon as you break that barrier you might as well consider your action figure to be on the same shelf as John Cena. 

The IWC likes the underdog. In 2011 it was Punk. Within weeks of him getting more TV time the board turned on him. Look at Ryder, when he wasn't on TV, the board fucking called foul. Now he's on TV in a major angle and everyone on here thinks he absolutely sucks. 

This very forum could demand that Vince brings back Kurt Angle... and if he returned, yet talked for more than eleven minutes, this board would turn on that idea in an instant. You could study this shit really. The IWC is like a bunch of undecided women. Damned if you do, Damned if you don't.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> the IWC will always find something to bitch about no matter what era it is


This. The IWC is never happy.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

> Okay... when Russo came in with WCW, I was optimistic. He did alot of cool
> things, and had some good, original ideas.. yet the WCW brass didn't go for
> much of it. Backstage egoes and politics, not to mention standards and
> practices would almost always seem to hinder his vision. You know the rest of
> ...


:lmao
http://groups.google.com/group/alt....?lnk=gst&q=Montreal+Screwjob#0c522bb409573054


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

: Since when is the #1 man in pro wrestling today a jobber?

I don't know which wrestler you are referring to but here's the reasons:

Foley: Jobbed out to just about everyone in WWF - can't hold a title 
longer than a week these days.

HHH: Year long jobbing streak to every wrestler in WWF including Job 
Holly, fer Gawd sake -- pedigree was totally ineffective against the 
Woyah who squashed him like a minute.

Austin : lost cleanly to Hacksaw and Bert Hartt, fer Gawd sake!




http://groups.google.com/group/rec.sport.pro-wrestling/msg/63caae998a369f4a?dmode=source&output=gplain


----------



## DDub (Apr 18, 2011)

Just read the entire thread...hilarious


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

It is hilarious and everybody new to the IWC should read the archives.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sticky this thread.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Rock-hating forum troll from 1999-2001 right here, as a kid I used to love winding up the 18+ smarks who all got butthurt if Chris Benoit wasn't beating Rock Triple H and Austin clean in a handicap match on Raw.. and yes, I still hate The Rock, keeping it real 4 lyfe right here, and I'll be back in 10 years still a Cena fan


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ahh, so it's true. Even during that magical era of professional wrestling, fans bitched.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow some of this stuff is pure gold. Loving it. I didnt have the internet in the late 90s.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This should be a required read for all new members....Lesson here: People have always bitched and will always continue to bitch.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

IWC gonna IWC.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Forgot about this thread! I remember beginning to read it in the summer (I think) and intending to go back and read more. Now that I remember, I can. Excellent call on bumping this


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Wow bet the people who were mad Austin & Rock took up too much time are now calling for WWE to bring them back more often


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Now this is what you call a BLAST FROM THE PAST! Some stuff from March 2001. 

When was the last time X-pac lost a match?



> I'm just curious as every week on RAW and Smackdown he never fucking loses,
> fuck I hate that little prick.





> Yeah, I know I think he may have beaten Goldberg's record. Only difference
> is no-one gives a shite.


UNDERTAKER 9-0



> WOW, THAT WAS PRETTY GOOD!!
> 
> Doesn't he hold the record?
> I don't think there's anyone out there who can claim never to have lost at a
> wrestlemania





> shane mcmahon?
> hehe


LOL

Was that the best ppv ever?



> Well I have only been watching the WWF a year and a half but its the best I
> have seen. All the matches were awsome. And Austin Heel at the end. As JR
> said *we will be talking bout this nite for years to come!*!!


And this one was too good to pass up! Gotta love made up IWC statistics lol. 

The Day HHH earned respect....



> On the same night that SCSA turned heel, Triple H earned the respect of *95%
> of Pro wrestling fans* by losing a match to One of the legends of thier
> business. My hat goes off to triple H.





> agreed
> simply put.........
> *HHH=team player*


Edge and Christian



> get the belt off these to losers they have had it enough times and the have
> said the same things over and over GO AWAY AND DON'T COME BACK E&C


taker's last match?



> I dont know I somehow felt it was takers last match
> anyone else reckon the same?


JR Is Just Too Damn Much Nowadays!




> Okay, I'm finally fed up with good 'ol JR. The guy is just too much. He
> oversold just about every move last night. (I'll get to Heyman in a minute.) He
> thinks no matter what he says it will catch on; i.e. "slobberknocker". And look
> where that's gotten him. People make fun of that phrase all the time. The fat
> ...


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

You would have to be a big fucking loser if you were a smark in the 90's when dirtsheet rumors were more limited back then, but the attitude era posts were funny stuff like mideon needs a push


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to point out that you could take some pretty stupid threads and post from now and they don't stand for the entire IWC's thought process. One post or thread is like a grain of sand on a beach.

Lol imagine being WWE writers and trying to keep all us boneheads happy.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I said this before when the thread first opened and I'll say it again, the IWC is a hypocrital cycle, in ten years time forums will be looking back at these posts and laughing at how we hated on Cena and Otunga and the like, when in ten years they will be the respected vets.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol just when I was about to get off here I find this thread, I just read some post from May of 2000 some guy saying WWF was closer to going under than WCW


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

LINK said:


> I have to point out that you could take some pretty stupid threads and post from now and they don't stand for the entire IWC's thought process. One post or thread is like a grain of sand on a beach.
> 
> Lol imagine being WWE writers and trying to keep all us boneheads happy.


I don't even think the writers are doing a good job at keeping the casual audience happy other than the part time legends/ cena,orton, punk the roster creative team are at an all time low in quality & its been this way since 2007


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

LINK said:


> I have to point out that you could take some pretty stupid threads and post from now and they don't stand for the entire IWC's thought process. One post or thread is like a grain of sand on a beach.
> 
> *Lol imagine being WWE writers and trying to keep all us boneheads happy.*


Actually, they don't need to keep all of us happy because well that's next to impossible, they should start with keeping the majority of us happy which would help them a lot, but the writers have sucked hard for many years so even that can't be expected from them.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

haha I love looking at this stuff

maybe it can help people now a days realize that one day cena will be considered a true legend


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

WCW was like the Modern day TNA back then in terms of hate, Seriously every post im reading is some jab at WCW. haha Just read a post from 2001 saying the ECW going bankrupt is an angle.


----------



## Sun-Tzu (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok some things to consider.

From 98-2001. Rock and Austin was never booed unless they was a heel. Cena is booed on a consistent basis.

The ratings were between 5-8. Nowdays its between 3.5-4.5

Internet wasn't as big back then.


----------



## Sun-Tzu (Apr 3, 2012)

Many wrestling fans have been following the rumors of Shawn Michaels
to return to the WWF since before Wrestlemania X7. Lets go back to the
week before Wrestlemania first. Shawn Michaels was reportedly supposed
to be on RAW but because of lack of time his segment was pulled until
Smackdown. Smackdown aired, and still no HBK. Web sites began
reporting that the reason he was pulled was because he showed up both
times in no condition to perform on TV. Everything you have read or
heard was all false. According to one of my sources inside the WWF the
real reason HBK was pulled from TV was he was slightly upset over the
WWF's future plans for his "friend" HHH.

For a while now the WWF has been planning on making HHH 1/2 of the
tag-team champions to make him the second Grand Slam winner of all the
titles. When HBK signed to return and was informed of this a dispute
occurred between Michaels, HHH, and McMahon which is why he was yanked
off of TV and his Wrestlemania angle was scrapped. Michaels best
leverage in the WWF was the fact that he alone was the only Grand Slam
winner and if HHH or anyone else becoming the same, that will mean HBK
will lose some leverage.

The WWF still wants to bring HBK back because they believe he still
has some drawing power left but first they will all sit down and
discuss the Grand Slam situation. That is also one of the reasons that
the Undertaker is rumored to win the title this Sunday, because talks
still have not began. HBK and HHH once were best of friends but now
are no longer close because of jealousy. You can expect HHH to win the
tag-titles very soon after this entire HBK thing is solved.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

The IWC: Serial Hypocrisy


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

Sun-Tzu said:


> Ok some things to consider.
> 
> From 98-2001. Rock and Austin was never booed unless they was a heel. Cena is booed on a consistent basis.
> 
> ...


I do remember a lot of ppl complaining about The Rock. Him and Cena did get very similar complaints from the internet fans. I remember some ppl didn't know why The Rock was popular to most fans. I don't remember any negative jabs to Austin though. 

The biggest thing that I remember was when The Rock vs Stone Cold WM 19 came up, and this post came up and said: "The Rock vs Stone Cold at wrestlemania again? *yawn* Been there, and done that." 

I was excited for it at the time.

As people said here, the IWC and the internet in general likes to complain. They bitch at anything.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

More bitching about the writers
http://groups.google.com/group/alt....924f3b?lnk=gst&q=Vince+Russo#b57060a3c2924f3b


> GodDAMN the WWF needs Vince Russo back. I remember when people
> thought the Rock would be on top for decades to come, now I wonder
> whether or not the Rock will even be popular a year from now.
> I doubt it.
> ...





> Yeah, look how he saved the wCw from getting bought out by the WWF.





> I think the current writers are a couple of fat chicks from "The view",
> and a *** writer from Springer.


http://groups.google.com/group/alt....171b1f?lnk=gst&q=Vince+Russo#548f2c3ac5171b1f


> I am convinced that Vince Russo got himself
> back in the WWF. It's the only way it can be explained - nobody else
> can think up such crap surely.
> 
> Also, who exactly has Lance Storm pissed off?





> I will be convinced that Vince Russo is back when Trish gets pregnant with
> Big Show's kid and Ben Affleck wins the WCW title from The Rock.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

i love this thread! these past posts are hilarious haha


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just read this entire thread!!!! Pure gold. Greatest thread ever.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I can imagine the IWC 10 years from now....

IWC Member #1: Dude remember how awesome Cena was back in the day? Now we got this no-talent fucker as our top guy, fuck this company.
IWC Member #2: Well you won't believe this. I found these threads from 10 years ago and the people on there trashed Cena. I can't believe Cena was so hated, he was awesome compared to fucking guy we have. The people from the PG era don't know how good they had it. This G era sucks ass.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but this thread is the most awesomest thread ever invented so i think it warrants a bump.

Anyway, I've been reading some of the IWC posts of yesteryear and the funny thing is some of the points that people bring up such as Rock/Austin being done to death, Divas division and title being completely useless, Edge and Christian vs Dudleyz vs Hardyz being done to death, Edge and Christian having way too many titles in such a short space of time, are all stuff that I too have been syaing for a while now. Now, I grew up watching in the Attitude Era. I remember quite a lot from the era actually for someone who was only 4-7 years old at the time but I don't think I would consider myself a true fan of that era. I consider myself a true fan from the years 2006 up until now because that's when I started to become a 'smark'. 

But back to the point I was going to make before discussing my life story. So yeah, I rewatched every year from 1998-2004 and when it comes to the Attitude Era I had the same complains about these posters. The Divas division was just as bad as it is today. The only damn difference is that they were allowed to be sluts back then, so they got cheap pops.* The best period of time for women's wrestling in WWE is 2002-2004*

Another complaint I had was the overdone E&C vs Dudleyz vs Hardyz feud. I also found midcarders such as Chris Benoit very boring and lacking any sort of character and personality. Eddie Guerrero had NOTHING going for him. Essa Rios was a wasted talent but also had nothing going for him. What else did I complain about? Oh yeah, hotshotting titles. The WWE title was passes aorund like a hot potato but the belts which were extremely hot were the IC and tag titles. Good Lord, those things passed through everyone's hand. The Hardcore title (which thanks to the IWC of today I thought actually meant something) was a joke of a title and no one who held the belt got over nor did holding it make them over. Not to mention the matches were more comedy than hardcore. I was a huge Jericholic as a kid, so I'm looking through rose tinted glasses (as so to are you) but I'm pretty sure he was just another midcard act that coulnd't carry the midcard division, yet alone the company.

So yeah, when you look at with your nostalgia glasses on it still may seem like the greatest era of all time. But when you did like me and just went into it like a regualr IWC hard ass critic, you find flaws. LOTS OF THEM. Am I saying the current era is the same thing? No but the same complains are definitely there though and it just goes to show not a damn thing has chnaged since. The only thing right now that's keeping WWE back from being an enjoyable show, is the dumbass fans who sit on their hands. look at RAW from Miami. Was it a great show? No, not realy but the crowd made it great. Look at MITB in Chicago, heck look at any time WWE goes in Chicago. It's also WWE's hot and cold pushes,which I'm tired of complaining about but guess what? They existed in the Attitude Era as well, but if the fans were to just stop sitting on their damn hands all night long maybe WWE would actually put these guys more up front.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but this thread is the most awesomest thread ever invented so i think it warrants a bump.
> 
> Anyway, I've been reading some of the IWC posts of yesteryear and the funny thing is some of the points that people bring up such as Rock/Austin being done to death, Divas division and title being completely useless, Edge and Christian vs Dudleyz vs Hardyz being done to death, Edge and Christian having way too many titles in such a short space of time, are all stuff that I too have been syaing for a while now. Now, I grew up watching in the Attitude Era. I remember quite a lot from the era actually for someone who was only 4-7 years old at the time but I don't think I would consider myself a true fan of that era. I consider myself a true fan from the years 2006 up until now because that's when I started to become a 'smark'.
> 
> ...


While I do think the Attitude Era had flaws, there were some key differences. I've watched all the Raws and PPVs from 1997-1998 so far and there is definitely a key difference from then and now...there are more midcard angles, more people have gimmicks worth a damn, and actually given screen time. Also, no scripted promos...everything feels 'active' and 'real' and improvised rather than a carefully choreographed play on a stage. The heels were allowed to get heat as well a lot easier without being continuously embarrassed by comedy faces. There's also a greater feel of an overarching story line. While Vince feuded with Austin, he and the Corporation still got involved with other wrestlers. The show as a whole just had multiple running stories and felt a bit more out of control.

And I'm not even looking at it through nostalgia glasses because I never saw any of wrestling from 1997-2000 before until somewhat recently. There is something much better about wrestling back then...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Ministry of Darkness is just a clusterfuck of an stable and IMO, the entire angle was stupid 9Corportae Ministry wtf) Also I hate guys who have a feud but they have a little mini side feud. It's stupid. It's Vince Russo. Guys like Mideon and Viscera weren't worth giving a shit and that's a fact. 

Oh and I've yet to see these great midcard feuds. People act as if the midcard feuds back then were on par with that of the main event but I've yet to see it. Like I said the tag titles were just randomally traded amongbthe 3 big tag teams, the IC title was just passing around and the hardcore title....yikes!

You are right though. Everyone (almost0 had some sort of interesting gimmick/character. But at the same time guys like Taka Mikonochu (if I spelled it right), Funaki, Too Cool, Bob and Crash Holly, Bradshaw, Blackman, Staurn, Gurrero, Malenko and there's a lot more were just boring to watch and just didn't have anything of interest to offer me. i would just skip their matches like how I would skip a Heath SLater match. And the sad part is, I liked Funaki and Taka and Steve Blackman growing up as a kid. And Too Cool was the shit.

I think WWE has some interesting midcard guys as well like Ziggler, Rhodes, Brodus, Kingston and Santino. But that's the problem, they only have that little and they use them poorly. Zack Ryder was once interesting but he's just being booked right now in a way that I just don'y give a damn. The Divas managed to get over back then for being, well, whores. But here's the thing I just can't get myself to be a fan of any one Attitude Era because they were all so similar. So being a fan of a Diva back than (like today) was just based on hotness. However, I like Eve because she stands out from the rest. Then again it's easy to do that when you have a character and no one else does.


----------



## rockaustinonly (Apr 2, 2012)

Some of the posts in this thread are pretty ridiculous. People are digging out posts that represent the opinion of one person here and there who is slagging off the Rock or Austin, when now it's way over half of everyone who is sick of Cena. You will also notice that it's barely ever slagging them both off because alot of people liked one or the other back then. 

Also watch some videos of Austin or Rock back then to see the massive pops they get as faces, then watch a video of today to see Cena getting booed as a face. 

Cena is not gonna get the same praise Rock is getting now in 10 years, fact.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

rockaustinonly;11296521Cena is not gonna get the same praise Rock is getting now in 10 years said:


> There's only one way to know that and that's check the forum again in 10 years. Then again what if we're still the majority of posters and still bashing away at Cena trying to explain to one of the new members why Cena sucked lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

rockaustinonly said:


> Some of the posts in this thread are pretty ridiculous. People are digging out posts that represent the opinion of one person here and there who is slagging off the Rock or Austin, when now it's way over half of everyone who is sick of Cena. You will also notice that it's barely ever slagging them both off because alot of people liked one or the other back then.
> 
> Also watch some videos of Austin or Rock back then to see the massive pops they get as faces, then watch a video of today to see Cena getting booed as a face.
> 
> Cena is not gonna get the same praise Rock is getting now in 10 years, fact.



Nah son it was a pretty consistent theme in a lot of the posts.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The IWC is a disease... a disease that wasn't as common back in the late 90's because internet wasn't as big back then. However anyone it affects comes to hate 99% of the things about the current product. Even back in the AE, as you can see, people were full of hate for the product back then. Sure the IWC was a lot smaller, but the fact that the majority on it hated stuff like people today on the IWC hate stuff should be very telling. 

IWC... The Place to Hate... hm, I need to get someone to make me a sig with that.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The thing with the IWC is that it's loudest members are generally guys who are in their mid 20's to early 30's. This being said they're long past the peak of wrestling fandom where they still believe it's real and they've gotten to the stage where the guys who are on TV now are douche bags who are around the same age as them who aren't believable to them so they bury them online. This will never change, you can say it's the IWC finding something to bitch about which is true in some cases but in reality it's just a reflection of the older wrestling fan who's grow disillusioned with the sport as a whole.

The people of the same age group who have gotten over the fact that it'll never be as good as the time when they believed are the ones who don't speak up as often because they're generally not as passionate as the ones who feel betrayed by the industry they grew up idolising but now hate.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just read this whole thread.

Man, Rock and Austin and most of the top guys had so much hate. But none of that hate translated over to the live crowds.

Like Rock was so hated by the then IWC in 2000, but he was mega over with the live crowd from all ages. Austin the same. HHH was loved back then, now he gets so much shit. Truly amazing to see this stuff. Thanks OP.

Crazy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Just read this whole thread.
> 
> Man, Rock and Austin and most of the top guys had so much hate. But none of that hate translated over to the live crowds.
> 
> ...


same thing with Punk and Bryan. crowds love them but at least one half of the IWC hates them.


----------

